# Total Group Loss 2013!!!



## lucy123

Happy New Year to everyone.

I thought we should have a new thread again for the 2013 wonderful losses that are to come.

If you feel you want to lose some weight, why not join in with the thread, stating your gains and losses as often as you wish (but preferably no more than once a week!). The thread can be used again to offer and receive support along the way!

Now remember its not long until summer!!

Good Luck everyone!


I started back on the healthy road yesterday and today dont feel quite as bloated today as i did yesterday!

I am taking a more relaxed approach this year, but hope to lose a good bit for sons wedding in August!


----------



## Sazzaroo

_Hi Lucy,

Well here we are again at the start of a new year and I hope it's a good one for you and everyone that may join the group.

I would like to join and am this week putting plans into action by cutting down and cutting out all my negative food I would normally go for. I was really cautious over Christmas week and weighed before and after and actually dropped 1lb but don't think we can count that on here as I take it the first weigh in would be the end of this week?

I am determined but I worry on my stickability (my own word for sticking with things!) Defeat often gets the better of me as last year and all before that too_


----------



## Charisma

I'm definitely losing weight and getting healthy this year! My blood sugars are my priority and I'm hoping that the weight will follow! I want to lose a stone I will be happy with... Any more than that is a major bonus! I've lost one pound since Xmas and determined!!


----------



## Northerner

Well, having lost weight during the Spring and Summer, I have now put it all back on again through the Autumn and Winter!  So I also need to lose about a stone


----------



## lucy123

Good to see so many of you popping on this thread already!

Well I was weighed on Monday and since then have lost an incredible 4kg! Thats 8.8lbs!  No idea how it happened but did have a worrying large gain over xmas but at least its off quick! PT who weighed me couldn't believe it!

Alan - could you do the  totals for us - my brain hurts today!

Good luck everyone!


----------



## Sheilagh1958

Back to weight watchers for me on Monday


----------



## Northerner

lucy123 said:


> Good to see so many of you popping on this thread already!
> 
> Well I was weighed on Monday and since then have lost an incredible 4kg! Thats 8.8lbs!  No idea how it happened but did have a worrying large gain over xmas but at least its off quick! PT who weighed me couldn't believe it!
> 
> Alan - could you do the  totals for us - my brain hurts today!
> 
> Good luck everyone!



You're the first to report a loss for 2013 Lucy, so thus far (keeping it to whole or half pounds for simplicity) we have a

*total weight loss of 8.5 pounds! *

A good start for one result - well done Lucy!


----------



## Northerner

Sheilagh1958 said:


> Back to weight watchers for me on Monday



Good luck Sheilagh!


----------



## Sazzaroo

lucy123 said:


> Good to see so many of you popping on this thread already!
> 
> Well I was weighed on Monday and since then have lost an incredible 4kg! Thats 8.8lbs!  No idea how it happened but did have a worrying large gain over xmas but at least its off quick! PT who weighed me couldn't believe it!
> 
> Alan - could you do the  totals for us - my brain hurts today!
> 
> Good luck everyone!




*Well Done Lucy however you did it!*_

Being as I weighed in last Sunday I shall do the same this week and it also helps me to cut a "treat weekend" down to a "treat day" which shall be a Sunday and will enjoy some bacon in toast and my roast._


----------



## Mark T

I didn't really get involved last year - but my post-christmas weigh in was higher then I really wanted  So maybe this year I'll add a few pounds to the total.

I got a lecture about my weight (the cheek!) at my last appointment so I really ought to make an effort before I go for my next one at the end of February.

In the ideal world I'd take off 2.5 kg (5.5 lb) - if I can actually achieve that is another matter.


----------



## Northerner

Good luck Mark!


----------



## Sazzaroo

_Weighed in this morning to find I have dropped 3lbs and am . I cut down and cut out the cakes and sweet stuff last week and monitored my portions as much as I could._




*Total group loss 11.5lbs*


----------



## Northerner

Sazzaroo said:


> _Weighed in this morning to find I have dropped 3lbs and am . I cut down and cut out the cakes and sweet stuff last week and monitored my portions as much as I could._
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Total group loss 11.5lbs*



Excellent Sazz! Well done, that's a great start!


----------



## Andy HB

Ok, I'm in for 2013. I have 14lbs to lose. Looking to lose 3lbs this week as the initial weight loss programme kicks in!

So hopefully before the end of March, I'll have got myself back to my fighting weight.

Andy 

*Total Group loss : 11.5lbs*


----------



## haz

count me in Lucy. I am cutting down on overall calories but in the main reducing refined carbs - so far so good - amazing results in how I feel generally and the immediate weight loss in a few days and less spikes in my scores too. Do folk think the weight clubs like slimmers world are helpful? I have one nearby and would go if its worth it.


----------



## lucy123

Northerner said:


> Excellent Sazz! Well done, that's a great start!



What an excellent start - well done Sazz!


----------



## lucy123

Andy HB said:


> Ok, I'm in for 2013. I have 14lbs to lose. Looking to lose 3lbs this week as the initial weight loss programme kicks in!
> 
> So hopefully before the end of March, I'll have got myself back to my fighting weight.
> 
> Andy
> 
> *Total Group loss : 11.5lbs*



Yeah - you're back!  I know you will meet your target Andy!


----------



## lucy123

Mark T said:


> I didn't really get involved last year - but my post-christmas weigh in was higher then I really wanted  So maybe this year I'll add a few pounds to the total.
> 
> I got a lecture about my weight (the cheek!) at my last appointment so I really ought to make an effort before I go for my next one at the end of February.
> 
> In the ideal world I'd take off 2.5 kg (5.5 lb) - if I can actually achieve that is another matter.



Hi Mark - good to have you back with us for a bit.
I think looking back now I do wish others had lecured me a bit more - all of the lectures seemed to come when the damage was well and truly done! Good on you for getting onto it early.


----------



## lucy123

haz said:


> count me in Lucy. I am cutting down on overall calories but in the main reducing refined carbs - so far so good - amazing results in how I feel generally and the immediate weight loss in a few days and less spikes in my scores too. Do folk think the weight clubs like slimmers world are helpful? I have one nearby and would go if its worth it.



Hi Haz, sounds to me like you are off to a  good start. 
I have done all the slimming worlds in the past, and yes they do work, but for me they only worked whilst I was going. As soon as I stopped, the weight quickly piled on again. For me now I am trying to change my eating habits etc for life. You did ask if they are worth going though - so I would say yes if you struggle on your own.


----------



## Emmal31

I just wanted to wish everyone luck with their 2013 weight loss I started my diet the week before christmas and lost 3lbs and then managed to put 3lbs back on . So I'm back to where I was but I am determined to lose the weight I've put on over the last few months.

Well done to those of you who have already lost weight this year.


----------



## Northerner

Emmal31 said:


> I just wanted to wish everyone luck with their 2013 weight loss I started my diet the week before christmas and lost 3lbs and then managed to put 3lbs back on . So I'm back to where I was but I am determined to lose the weight I've put on over the last few months.
> 
> Well done to those of you who have already lost weight this year.



Good luck Emma


----------



## lucy123

Emmal31 said:


> I just wanted to wish everyone luck with their 2013 weight loss I started my diet the week before christmas and lost 3lbs and then managed to put 3lbs back on . So I'm back to where I was but I am determined to lose the weight I've put on over the last few months.
> 
> Well done to those of you who have already lost weight this year.



Thank you Emma -  nice to see you with us again.


----------



## Annimay

Hi folks,  I'm trying to change my eating habits permanently rather than go on a diet.  This last week I've lost a pound and a half - so I'm off to a good start.  

Total Group Loss 13 lb


----------



## Northerner

Annimay said:


> Hi folks,  I'm trying to change my eating habits permanently rather than go on a diet.  This last week I've lost a pound and a half - so I'm off to a good start.
> 
> Total Group Loss 13 lb



Hi Anita, lovely to hear from you again, and well done!


----------



## Sazzaroo

haz said:


> count me in Lucy. I am cutting down on overall calories but in the main reducing refined carbs - so far so good - amazing results in how I feel generally and the immediate weight loss in a few days and less spikes in my scores too. Do folk think the weight clubs like slimmers world are helpful? I have one nearby and would go if its worth it.



_*Hi Haz*
I have heard good things about Slimming world specially as it can work well with diabetes. i am planning on going to a group with week to find out more but good luck in what ever you choose!_



Emmal31 said:


> I just wanted to wish everyone luck with their 2013 weight loss I started my diet the week before christmas and lost 3lbs and then managed to put 3lbs back on . So I'm back to where I was but I am determined to lose the weight I've put on over the last few months.
> 
> Well done to those of you who have already lost weight this year.



_*Hi Emma,*
If you first don't succeed......! Good luck and thank you for the congrats too! _



Annimay said:


> Hi folks,  I'm trying to change my eating habits permanently rather than go on a diet.  This last week I've lost a pound and a half - so I'm off to a good start.
> 
> Total Group Loss 13 lb




_*Hi Annimay*
Well done on your loss and good luck on the week ahead!_


----------



## haz

Thanks Lucy - thats good enough for me - I am doing okay today but I know that as time goes on I will need pushing and the local group could provide the support over the next few months, maybe years! I will need recipes and ideas to keep the incentive going. Thanks again


----------



## lauraw1983

Soooo this year I want and need to lose 32lbs.

In theory at 2lbs a week I could do that by summer....sounds so easy....yet is so hard sometimes! But I'm gonna be giving it my best shot and see how I feel at that weight, then decide if I need to lose more or not!

I'm 30 in August and would like to be the weight I want to be, not what the scales currently say!

So I'll see where I am at next Tuesday as I weighed this morning and am good to go!!!


----------



## Northerner

lauraw1983 said:


> Soooo this year I want and need to lose 32lbs.
> 
> In theory at 2lbs a week I could do that by summer....sounds so easy....yet is so hard sometimes! But I'm gonna be giving it my best shot and see how I feel at that weight, then decide if I need to lose more or not!
> 
> I'm 30 in August and would like to be the weight I want to be, not what the scales currently say!
> 
> So I'll see where I am at next Tuesday as I weighed this morning and am good to go!!!



Good luck Laura!


----------



## Northerner

Well, I am a pound lighter than I was last week, so:

Total Group Loss 1 stone 0 pounds


----------



## lucy123

Northerner said:


> Well, I am a pound lighter than I was last week, so:
> 
> Total Group Loss 1 stone 0 pounds



Thats fantastic Alan - and briliant that we have lost a stone already!


----------



## lucy123

lauraw1983 said:


> Soooo this year I want and need to lose 32lbs.
> 
> In theory at 2lbs a week I could do that by summer....sounds so easy....yet is so hard sometimes! But I'm gonna be giving it my best shot and see how I feel at that weight, then decide if I need to lose more or not!
> 
> I'm 30 in August and would like to be the weight I want to be, not what the scales currently say!
> 
> So I'll see where I am at next Tuesday as I weighed this morning and am good to go!!!



Good luck Laura - I know you will do it!


----------



## Sazzaroo

_*Laura* 

It is so hard so have empathy with you there but with support from here and the knowledge that you want to make that difference I am sure things will work for you this year go for it hun!_ 


*Alan*_,

That's fantastic and also we have our first stone off this year people and it's only the 2nd week into it woo hoo_ 



_I'm in a bit of confusion as I joined Slimming World last night so was weighed there but also weighed last Sunday so question is do I go by the weigh from SW or keep to my weigh in each Sunday? (also SW scales was 4 1/2 different, more than mine)_


----------



## Northerner

Sazzaroo said:


> _I'm in a bit of confusion as I joined Slimming World last night so was weighed there but also weighed last Sunday so question is do I go by the weigh from SW or keep to my weigh in each Sunday? (also SW scales was 4 1/2 different, more than mine)_



I would go with the SW weight to save confusion, otherwise you might get mixed up as to where you are with things.


----------



## Sazzaroo

_OK great will update next tues/weds rather than sun_.


----------



## LeeLee

I've been really good this week and kept on track.  Lost 2lbs.  Back to lowest ever weight, i.e. the 4.5 stone point (after diddling about in December).


----------



## Emmal31

lucy123 said:


> Thank you Emma -  nice to see you with us again.



Thanks lucy and northerner


----------



## Emmal31

Annimay said:


> Hi folks,  I'm trying to change my eating habits permanently rather than go on a diet.  This last week I've lost a pound and a half - so I'm off to a good start.
> 
> Total Group Loss 13 lb





lauraw1983 said:


> Soooo this year I want and need to lose 32lbs.
> 
> In theory at 2lbs a week I could do that by summer....sounds so easy....yet is so hard sometimes! But I'm gonna be giving it my best shot and see how I feel at that weight, then decide if I need to lose more or not!
> 
> I'm 30 in August and would like to be the weight I want to be, not what the scales currently say!
> 
> So I'll see where I am at next Tuesday as I weighed this morning and am good to go!!!



Good luck to the both of you


----------



## Northerner

LeeLee said:


> I've been really good this week and kept on track.  Lost 2lbs.  Back to lowest ever weight, i.e. the 4.5 stone point (after diddling about in December).



Excellent! That brings us to a 

Total Group Loss 1 stone 2 pounds


----------



## Emmal31

Northerner said:


> Well, I am a pound lighter than I was last week, so:
> 
> Total Group Loss 1 stone 0 pounds



Well done on your weight loss


----------



## Northerner

Emmal31 said:


> Well done on your weight loss



Thanks Emma, it's not a lot but a start in the right direction!


----------



## Emmal31

I've lost 1lb this week so very happy with myself.

Total Group Loss is 1 Stone 3 pounds


----------



## LeeLee

Every pound is 2 packets of butter!


----------



## lucy123

Emmal31 said:


> I've lost 1lb this week so very happy with myself.
> 
> Total Group Loss is 1 Stone 1 pound



Well done Emma!


----------



## Northerner

Emmal31 said:


> I've lost 1lb this week so very happy with myself.
> 
> Total Group Loss is 1 Stone 3 pounds



Well done Emma!  

(I included LeeLee's 2 lbs as well )


----------



## Sazzaroo

Emmal31 said:


> I've lost 1lb this week so very happy with myself.
> 
> Total Group Loss is 1 Stone 3 pounds




_*As they say in Tesco's "Every little helps" well done Emma it really is a start!*_


----------



## Mark T

I've lost a little bit, but not yet a pound.  Hopefully next week I can add a full pound onto the totals.


----------



## Emmal31

Mark T said:


> I've lost a little bit, but not yet a pound.  Hopefully next week I can add a full pound onto the totals.



Good luck, I hope you can lose that 1lb next week


----------



## Emmal31

Thanks everyone. I hope you're all doing well


----------



## Northerner

Good week for me, lost 2 pounds!  Which means that the 

Total Group Loss is 1 Stone 5 pounds


----------



## LeeLee

Excellent news, congratulations.


----------



## runner

Northerner said:


> Good week for me, lost 2 pounds!  Which means that the
> 
> Total Group Loss is 1 Stone 5 pounds



Me too - I've lost 2lb in my first week of healthier eating!


----------



## Northerner

runner said:


> Me too - I've lost 2lb in my first week of healthier eating!



Well done!  That means that the

Total Group Loss is 1 Stone 7 pounds !!!


----------



## LeeLee

Well done, it's good when the effort starts to show.


----------



## Emmal31

Northerner said:


> Good week for me, lost 2 pounds!  Which means that the
> 
> Total Group Loss is 1 Stone 5 pounds



Fantastic - well done you


----------



## Emmal31

runner said:


> Me too - I've lost 2lb in my first week of healthier eating!



Well done runner


----------



## Sazzaroo

*Congrats Runner and Alan on your achievements*​
_I've had my first weigh in at SW tonight and have dropped 4 1/2lb 

Really pleased as have struggled a little changing to a new way of eating and planning but do understand it will get easier as time goes on_ 


Total group loss 1 stone 11 1/2lbs


----------



## Northerner

Sazzaroo said:


> *Congrats Runner and Alan on your achievements*​
> _I've had my first weigh in at SW tonight and have dropped 4 1/2lb
> 
> Really pleased as have struggled a little changing to a new way of eating and planning but do understand it will get easier as time goes on_
> 
> 
> Total group loss 1 stone 11 1/2lbs



Fantastic Sazz! It's great to 'hear' your determination adn good to see your efforts have been rewarded!


----------



## LeeLee

I'm a bit disappointed, just half a lb off this week despite weighing and counting every morsel. However, with SW sometimes it can take an extra week to really show so I have high hopes for next week.

Total group loss 1 stone 12 lbs


----------



## Northerner

LeeLee said:


> I'm a bit disappointed, just half a lb off this week despite weighing and counting every morsel. However, with SW sometimes it can take an extra week to really show so I have high hopes for next week.
> 
> Total group loss 1 stone 12 lbs



It's going in the right direction LeeLee, so I'm sure next week will be good  I have always found a week to be a short amount of time to show a significant change


----------



## Emmal31

Sazzaroo said:


> *Congrats Runner and Alan on your achievements*​
> _I've had my first weigh in at SW tonight and have dropped 4 1/2lb
> 
> Really pleased as have struggled a little changing to a new way of eating and planning but do understand it will get easier as time goes on_
> 
> 
> Total group loss 1 stone 11 1/2lbs



That is fantastic well done all your hard work has defintely paid off!


----------



## Emmal31

LeeLee said:


> I'm a bit disappointed, just half a lb off this week despite weighing and counting every morsel. However, with SW sometimes it can take an extra week to really show so I have high hopes for next week.
> 
> Total group loss 1 stone 12 lbs



I hope you get the result you want next week but at least you've lost a little which is always better than a gain


----------



## Emmal31

I've lost another 1lb this week I am really enjoying this diet which I can't say I have done before. I think the main thing is I don't feel like I am hungry all the time as I'm having small snacks still and still managing to lose 1lb every week. 

Total group loss is 1 stone 13 lbs


----------



## Sazzaroo

_LeeLee, sending you a hug right now and that I'm sure things will pick up for you and also you did do really well the week before so go gurl we're right beside you 


Well done Emma on your loss and please you are getting to grips and enjoying yourself along the way!_


----------



## haz

If somebody is counting for the group can you put me down as having lost 2 pounds this past week. I am encouraged by what others a writing and hope I can do the same.


----------



## runner

Lost 1LB this week.


----------



## lucy123

Fantastic loss Haz, well done.
Well done to anyone I may have missed too - sorry, its been a busy January and struggling to keep up!


----------



## Annimay

Put on 2lb last week, lost 2? this week.   Therefore my loss is 
?lb.


----------



## Annimay

I make the total group loss to be now

2 stone 2? pounds


----------



## Sazzaroo

_*Big congrats to Haz, Runner and Anita on your achievements this past week and the best of luck for the week ahead.​*_


----------



## runner

Thanks Sazz


----------



## Sazzaroo

_2 1/2lb off this week really pleased as also got slimmer of the week at SW group and this was only my second week too   (slimming World)_

*Total Group Loss 2 stone 5lb*


----------



## LeeLee

Congratulations!  I make that half a stone in your first fortnight.  Well done, give yourself a well-deserved pat on the back.


----------



## haz

lucy123 said:


> Fantastic loss Haz, well done.
> Well done to anyone I may have missed too - sorry, its been a busy January and struggling to keep up!



Thanks Lucy - and thanks to all who have been putting good advice up on the threads - i have learned so so much from you it is helping me enormously - but less enormous than before!  My name Haz is short for Haz Bin Fatr - I'll soon be able to call myself Jack again. Thanks all and good luck to everyone who is striving to win. jack


----------



## lucy123

Sazzaroo said:


> _2 1/2lb off this week really pleased as also got slimmer of the week at SW group and this was only my second week too   (slimming World)_
> 
> *Total Group Loss 2 stone 5lb*



Great Progress Sazaroo - well done.


----------



## lucy123

haz said:


> Thanks Lucy - and thanks to all who have been putting good advice up on the threads - i have learned so so much from you it is helping me enormously - but less enormous than before!  My name Haz is short for Haz Bin Fatr - I'll soon be able to call myself Jack again. Thanks all and good luck to everyone who is striving to win. jack



I like it - thats funny!


----------



## melassaz

Hi I would like to join the group please.  I am determined to lose some weight in the coming year.  I need to lose about 2 stone and have been trying to eat sensibly for the last week!  Unfortunately, my weight seems to have risen by 2lbs!  Could this be due to my being put on Gliclazide?  Its very disheartening to have this increase after I have been watching what I eat all week   I know I need to increase my exercise and will try and tackle that this week


----------



## lucy123

Welcome aboard Melasazz - I wouldn't worry too much about a 2lb increase - just see how you do over the next few weeks.
I think Glicazide can cause weight gain but am not sure - I am sure someone else will come on and advise better than I can.

Good luck for this week!


----------



## melassaz

lucy123 said:


> Welcome aboard Melasazz - I wouldn't worry too much about a 2lb increase - just see how you do over the next few weeks.
> I think Glicazide can cause weight gain but am not sure - I am sure someone else will come on and advise better than I can.
> 
> Good luck for this week!



Thanks Lucy


----------



## LeeLee

Just got back from SW, lost 2 lbs this week.  That's more like it!

*Total Group Loss 2 stone 7lb*

Welcome Melassaz, you can do it!


----------



## Northerner

LeeLee said:


> Just got back from SW, lost 2 lbs this week.  That's more like it!
> 
> *Total Group Loss 2 stone 7lb*
> 
> Welcome Melassaz, you can do it!



Well done LeeLee!


----------



## Sazzaroo

_Thanks all and welcome to you Melassaz!

Well done LeeLee your back on track hun, really pleased to see and yes i'm half stone with the group but my personal tracker is now 11lb down!_


----------



## LeeLee

Isn't it great that taking control of just ONE thing can make all the other 'stuff' less daunting?


----------



## haz

LeeLee said:


> Isn't it great that taking control of just ONE thing can make all the other 'stuff' less daunting?



Well done LeeLee - yes - one thing - and one day at a time - keep it going


----------



## haz

melassaz said:


> Hi I would like to join the group please.  I am determined to lose some weight in the coming year.  I need to lose about 2 stone and have been trying to eat sensibly for the last week!  Unfortunately, my weight seems to have risen by 2lbs!  Could this be due to my being put on Gliclazide?  Its very disheartening to have this increase after I have been watching what I eat all week   I know I need to increase my exercise and will try and tackle that this week



Welcome Melassaz - don't worry about fluctuations as you settle in to a new regime - just try to focus and stay on track and it will all work. I have to write it down and look at my instruction list every day to stay on track, but it works for me. Some of us are getting great results just by cutting some carbs, Good luck and stay in touch. jack


----------



## melassaz

haz said:


> Welcome Melassaz - don't worry about fluctuations as you settle in to a new regime - just try to focus and stay on track and it will all work. I have to write it down and look at my instruction list every day to stay on track, but it works for me. Some of us are getting great results just by cutting some carbs, Good luck and stay in touch. jack



Thanks for all the welcome messages!  I really need to focus now  I will try my best   Well done Lee Lee x


----------



## runner

Sazzaroo said:


> _2 1/2lb off this week really pleased as also got slimmer of the week at SW group and this was only my second week too   (slimming World)_



Congratulations!

Hi Melassaz  keep going!

That's great too Lee Lee


----------



## Sazzaroo

melassaz said:


> I really need to focus now  I will try my best





_And your best is all you can give 

Have you decided to give slimming world a try Melassaz?

*Thanks Runner!* 
_


----------



## lucy123

Well I am not weighing myself at the moment as got too much in to weighing every day (which was pointless) and also becuase I am hitting the gym big time and in the first few weeks or so your weight goes up but inches fall off.

I had my body fat tested 4 weeks ago and it was shocking. I had it done again yesterday and it was 5.2% lower. I now aim to lower it more over the next 4 weeks.

I think this way is working for me- lots of low gi food and lots of fitness training along with my usual tennis.

So, I cant really add to the  WLG total as I dont know what I weigh today - which  is unheard of for me. I have realised I have probably weighed myself daily for 2o years!

I feel happy and healthier already with my new method. Wish me luck!

I hope it is still okay to join in here- I will weigh at some stage and add to the total but for now the scales are not a priority - i hope this makes sense.


----------



## Northerner

lucy123 said:


> ...So, I cant really add to the  WLG total as I dont know what I weigh today - which  is unheard of for me. I have realised I have probably weighed myself daily for 2o years!
> 
> I feel happy and healthier already with my new method. Wish me luck!
> 
> I hope it is still okay to join in here- I will weigh at some stage and add to the total but for now the scales are not a priority - i hope this makes sense.



Sounds great Lucy, and a very sensible change of emphasis for you - good luck, I'm sure you will achieve your goals  Of course you are still welcome to join in here!


----------



## Mark T

I can finally contribute a 1lb loss to the WLG    Ooops! That's taken me a while 

So...

Total Group Loss 2 stone 8lb


----------



## Northerner

Mark T said:


> I can finally contribute a 1lb loss to the WLG    Ooops! That's taken me a while
> 
> So...
> 
> Total Group Loss 2 stone 8lb



Well done Mark!


----------



## lucy123

Mark T said:


> I can finally contribute a 1lb loss to the WLG    Ooops! That's taken me a while
> 
> So...
> 
> Total Group Loss 2 stone 8lb



Well done Mark - you are on your way!!


----------



## runner

Bit better than last week - I've lost 2 1/2 LB this week - yeah


----------



## Northerner

runner said:


> Bit better than last week - I've lost 2 1/2 LB this week - yeah



Well done! 

That makes it a 
Total Group Loss of 2 stone 10.5lb


----------



## Music&InsulinSavedMyLife

I'd love to join this group  Since the 1st ive managed to lose 14lbs  and 2lbs over Christmas


----------



## Northerner

Music&InsulinSavedMyLife said:


> I'd love to join this group  Since the 1st ive managed to lose 14lbs  and 2lbs over Christmas



You're very welcome! I'll add the 14 on to the 2013 total, making a That makes it a 
Total Group Loss of 3 stone 10.5lb

Well done!


----------



## Dory

2 1/2lb off for me this week.....total so far:

3 stone 13lb


----------



## Northerner

Dory said:


> 2 1/2lb off for me this week.....total so far:
> 
> 3 stone 13lb



Brilliant Dory! Well done!


----------



## Dory

Thanks.  Bit annoying as was only 1/2lb away from the 1 stone marker, but watch this space for next week I guess


----------



## runner

Dory said:


> Thanks.  Bit annoying as was only 1/2lb away from the 1 stone marker, but watch this space for next week I guess



Fingers crossed!


----------



## Emmal31

lucy123 said:


> Well I am not weighing myself at the moment as got too much in to weighing every day (which was pointless) and also becuase I am hitting the gym big time and in the first few weeks or so your weight goes up but inches fall off.
> 
> I had my body fat tested 4 weeks ago and it was shocking. I had it done again yesterday and it was 5.2% lower. I now aim to lower it more over the next 4 weeks.
> 
> I think this way is working for me- lots of low gi food and lots of fitness training along with my usual tennis.
> 
> So, I cant really add to the  WLG total as I dont know what I weigh today - which  is unheard of for me. I have realised I have probably weighed myself daily for 2o years!
> 
> I feel happy and healthier already with my new method. Wish me luck!
> 
> I hope it is still okay to join in here- I will weigh at some stage and add to the total but for now the scales are not a priority - i hope this makes sense.



I think that's a brilliant idea lucy I hope you get a good loss when you next weigh yourself.


----------



## Emmal31

Mark T said:


> I can finally contribute a 1lb loss to the WLG    Ooops! That's taken me a while
> 
> So...
> 
> Total Group Loss 2 stone 8lb



Well done


----------



## Emmal31

runner said:


> Bit better than last week - I've lost 2 1/2 LB this week - yeah



Great loss, well done


----------



## Emmal31

Dory said:


> 2 1/2lb off for me this week.....total so far:
> 
> 3 stone 13lb



Fantastic well done


----------



## Emmal31

No weight loss for me last week which I was dissapointed with but I am hoping that tomorrow I will see a loss.


----------



## Dory

Thanks Emma.  fingers crossed for you tomorrow.


----------



## LeeLee

Gained one this week (bugger!). The only thing I did differently was to have my weekly takeaway last night after giving blood, due to getting home late.  I usually have it after my weigh-in to give me a week to atone for the syns.  Oh well, there won't be even one to factor in next week, and the daily walk to work should start to show.  Watch this space.  Meanwhile, the latest figure is 

3 stone 12lb


----------



## Northerner

LeeLee said:


> Gained one this week (bugger!). The only thing I did differently was to have my weekly takeaway last night after giving blood, due to getting home late.  I usually have it after my weigh-in to give me a week to atone for the syns.  Oh well, there won't be even one to factor in next week, and the daily walk to work should start to show.  Watch this space.  Meanwhile, the latest figure is
> 
> 3 stone 12lb



We don't subtract LeeLee, so it's still 3 stone 13lb  I'm sure you'll have something to add next week!


----------



## Dizzydi

Here's a massive well done to everyone for the great start to 2013.


----------



## Sazzaroo

*Well done everyone for your losses this week and may the force be with you for the next one too!!*​
_Sadly I put on due to going away at the weekend but tried to stay as close to healthy eating plan as poss. I shall endeavor this week to get it off and get back on track and will not be letting the addition get me down_


----------



## Northerner

Sazzaroo said:


> *Well done everyone for your losses this week and may the force be with you for the next one too!!*​
> _Sadly I put on due to going away at the weekend but tried to stay as close to healthy eating plan as poss. I shall endeavor this week to get it off and get back on track and will not be letting the addition get me down_



You will succeed I am sure Sazz, there are bound to be weeks when things don't bring a fall.


----------



## runner

Northerner said:


> You will succeed I am sure Sazz, there are bound to be weeks when things don't bring a fall.



What he said, with knobs on


----------



## Dory

Sazzaroo said:


> *Well done everyone for your losses this week and may the force be with you for the next one too!!*​
> _Sadly I put on due to going away at the weekend but tried to stay as close to healthy eating plan as poss. I shall endeavor this week to get it off and get back on track and will not be letting the addition get me down_



excellent way of thinking Sazz.  Never mind last week, let's focus on the week ahead and how great we're going to make it!


----------



## melassaz

Hi Peeps, pleased to report I have lost 3lbs this week!!! Woo hoo


----------



## Northerner

melassaz said:


> Hi Peeps, pleased to report I have lost 3lbs this week!!! Woo hoo



Brilliant! Well done! That brings the total to  4 stone 2lb!!!


----------



## Dory

melassaz said:


> Hi Peeps, pleased to report I have lost 3lbs this week!!! Woo hoo



wow!  tell me your secret! well done


----------



## Emmal31

melassaz said:


> Hi Peeps, pleased to report I have lost 3lbs this week!!! Woo hoo



That's brilliant well done


----------



## Emmal31

No weight loss again this week. I think it's down to being stuck in doors most of the week as my little one has tonsillitis. I've been swimming three times this week but it obviously wasn't enough. Maybe next week!


----------



## Emmal31

Sazzaroo said:


> *Well done everyone for your losses this week and may the force be with you for the next one too!!*​
> _Sadly I put on due to going away at the weekend but tried to stay as close to healthy eating plan as poss. I shall endeavor this week to get it off and get back on track and will not be letting the addition get me down_



Good luck for this next week


----------



## melassaz

Dory said:


> wow!  tell me your secret! well done



I have just cut out the majority of carbs and it seems to be working although I do miss bread sooooo much.


----------



## Music&InsulinSavedMyLife

Hey guys  Lost another 2lbs this week..yey


----------



## LeeLee

Music&InsulinSavedMyLife said:


> Hey guys  Lost another 2lbs this week..yey



Brilliant, well done!

That makes the total 4 stone 4 lb


----------



## melassaz

Music&InsulinSavedMyLife said:


> Hey guys  Lost another 2lbs this week..yey



Well done!!


----------



## Sazzaroo

_*Great news for all of you who lost this week and good luck for the next too!*_


----------



## Mark T

Well done to all those with losses! 

I'm down a measly 200g (that's about 0.4 lb to those not metricated) although considering I spent the whole of today with the little boy and some friends at the Science Museum in London, I suspect I've worked off a few more calories!


----------



## runner

Lost another 2 1/2lb  - nearly reached the 1/2 stone mark - next week maybe


----------



## Northerner

runner said:


> Lost another 2 1/2lb  - nearly reached the 1/2 stone mark - next week maybe



Well done runner! 

That makes the total 4 stone 6.5 lb


----------



## Sazzaroo

Fab *U* lous Runner!


_I have lost a whopping 6lb this week but i'll only count 3lb of it to total group loss as I had gained 3 last week_

*Total group loss 4st 9.5lb*


----------



## LeeLee

*WOW! *You are such a star! Well done.


----------



## Sazzaroo

*cheers me dears*


----------



## haz

Hi everyone - I lost 3 pounds this week so I am feeling good and encouraged to keep this regime going. learning new diet stuff every week. good luck to everyone else.


----------



## LeeLee

haz said:


> Hi everyone - I lost 3 pounds this week so I am feeling good and encouraged to keep this regime going. learning new diet stuff every week. good luck to everyone else.



That's brilliant Haz, well done!

That makes the * Total Group Loss 4 st 12.5 lbs.*


----------



## runner

That's great Sazzaroo and Haz


----------



## Sazzaroo

_Cheers Runner and as for you Haz that is great news and so pleased for you. Did you end up joining slimming world as I can't remember what you decided?

*Come on peeps lets see the total at 5 stone by the weekend we can do it with a little support and motivation now*  _


----------



## LeeLee

That's more like it... I lost 3lbs this week.  After deducting last week's 1lb aberration, that's a net loss of 2lbs making the ...

*Total Group Loss 5 st 0.5 lbs.*


----------



## runner

Brilliant Lee lee!


----------



## Annimay

I've lost 2 and a half pounds this last two weeks making the group total


*Total Group Loss 5 st 3 lbs.*


----------



## LeeLee

Well done Annimay!


----------



## Emmal31

I had no weight loss last week but really happy that after 3 weeks of staying the same that I've lost 1lb this week which is quite an achievment for me just having had my birthday. 

Total group loss 5 stone 4lbs


----------



## thumper_ke

3lb since last monday 28th Jan, but I think a hospital stay and feeling rough after the other half spread his manflu symptoms has something to do with it!


----------



## LeeLee

Well done you! 

That makes the *Total group loss 5 stone 7lbs*


----------



## Sazzaroo

*WELL DONE TO ALL OF YOU FOR YOUR HARD WORK *​


----------



## LeeLee

Hey Sazz, what's this "ALL OF YOU" lark?  You've contributed as well, so it's ALL OF US!!!


----------



## lucy123

I lost 1kg (2.2lbs) this week.

Well done everyone with all your terrific losses.


----------



## LeeLee

lucy123 said:


> I lost 1kg (2.2lbs) this week.
> 
> Well done everyone with all your terrific losses.



Yay!  Well done Lucy.  Ignoring the .2, that makes the *Total group loss 5 stone 9 lbs*.


----------



## lucy123

Thanks LeeLee - I will try and get back to pounds for next week!  Somehow it seems less painful to see it in KG!


----------



## Mark T

I think you are all doing absolutely fabulous!

Personally I dropped off another 200g  so not yet ready to contribute to the total just yet


----------



## Sazzaroo

LeeLee said:


> Hey Sazz, what's this "ALL OF YOU" lark?  You've contributed as well, so it's ALL OF US!!!






_I sit corrected LeeLee you are absolutely right my dear and thank you  


Well done Lucy too and Mark you'll get there lol _


----------



## runner

Oh yeah, Oh yeah, Oh yeah (dances) have now lost just over 1/2 stone!  1lb this week


----------



## lucy123

Oh yeah indeed Runner - well done!


----------



## runner

Thanks Lucy,

I think that means:

Total group loss 5 stone 10 lbs.


----------



## magtom

Well done for all the losses this week.

My first week and have lost 4lbs.


----------



## Annimay

I've lost 1? pounds this week, making the total...


Total group loss 5 stone 11? lbs.


----------



## LeeLee

Well done Annimay and Runner.  It's so nice when the scales show that it's worth all the effort.


----------



## lucy123

Well done MagTom and Anni May - keep up the good work!
I made Chilli last night - delicious!


----------



## runner

magtom said:


> Well done for all the losses this week.
> 
> My first week and have lost 4lbs.



Wow that's a lot in 1 week magtom - has it been added  to the total yet?


----------



## LeeLee

Looks like nobody added in MagTom's brilliant contribution...

*Total Group Loss 6 stone 1? lbs!*


----------



## haz

Well done everyone. I dropped another two pounds this week so we just have to keep this going - cheers all round!!


----------



## LeeLee

Excellent progress Haz, I'll post my progress tonight.  Meanwhile, with your latest contribution...

*Total Group Loss 6 stone 3? lbs!*


----------



## lucy123

Well done Haz - a brilliant loss.

Good luck with your goal this week LeeLee.


----------



## runner

Nice one Haz


----------



## thumper_ke

Lost another 1lb since last week.  Wish my clothes would start to feel bigger though.  Almost feels like I haven't lost anything, but I know I have cos the beginning number is smaller.


----------



## Sazzaroo

*Congrats to everyone on OUR  losses this week!​*


_I'd like to add a loss of 1 1/2lbs this week too. I may struggle this weekend due to a little something called a birthday that may get in the way. Mr Roo has planned a weekend away in sunny Kent for us both but am going to try hard to choose right and food optimize (SW's members will understand) where I can._


*Total group loss 6 stone 5lbs*


----------



## Dory

lost 3 1/2lbs this week (which is a welcome relief after putting 4lbs on the week before due to a very very bad week of fluctuating sugar levels and 3 hypos a day!).  I commented in group last night that it was amazing how badly bad sugar levels (and hypos) affect your ability to lose weight.  Consultant smiled but  I could tell she didn't really understand - but I know you guys with T1 will!

So...total loss so far:  6 stone 8 1/2lbs

and well done Sazz.  Don't be afraid to ask for food without the sauces, with a side order of veg instead of chips or sauteed potatoes - and take some SW healthy B bars and mullerlights with you (ask for the youghurts to be brought to your breakfast table if you're staying somewhere) - those are all tricks I've learnt not to be afraid of asking for now.


----------



## Northerner

Terrific everyone! Some great losses there  

Unfortunately I can't add to the total since, for the past 3 weeks, my weight has not wavered by a single ounce! At least I'm not putting it on, but not sure whether I might be a bit snug in my size 14 outfit for the Bath Half Marathon in a couple of weeks time


----------



## Sazzaroo

_Wey hay Dory that is great news on your loss and am made up for you mate 

Thanks for the advice and will go for alternatives as much as poss while away.


Alan good news on the maintain though but you got me thinking about the "size 14" costume you shall be donning for the Bath HM_


----------



## LeeLee

Thumper's pound hadn't been added.

*Total Group Loss 6 stone 9? lbs!  *


----------



## Sazzaroo

_Where would we be without "Eagle eye LeeLee" ? lol cheers ears!_


----------



## LeeLee

I'm a deeply SAD person!!!


----------



## LeeLee

Bugger!  No change this week, despite being really good.    Oh well, it has happened before and I've no doubt it will happen again.  It's only a disaster if I let it be.  The treat buying will have to wait another week.


----------



## Northerner

LeeLee said:


> Bugger!  No change this week, despite being really good.    Oh well, it has happened before and I've no doubt it will happen again.  It's only a disaster if I let it be.  The treat buying will have to wait another week.



Never mind LeeLee, a maintain is better than a gain! Good luck for next week


----------



## lucy123

I am quite positive it will happen next week Lee Lee - you know how well you have done so far and how long it has taken so one more week and I am sure you will be celebrating.

Well done on holding back on the treats.


----------



## lucy123

I have lost 6.5lbs this week. I started slimming world online and together with my new gym regime and tennis its going well so far.

Total Group Loss 7 stone 2 lbs!


----------



## LeeLee

Wow! That's truly impressive Lucy.


----------



## Northerner

lucy123 said:


> I have lost 6.5lbs this week. I started slimming world online and together with my new gym regime and tennis its going well so far.
> 
> Total Group Loss 7 stone 2 lbs!



Awesome!  Well done Lucy!


----------



## Sazzaroo

_Hugs to you LeeLee and good luck for next week, right this one off and full steam ahead for next hun!


Lucy welcome to the SW clan and well done on your loss hun it's fab news!!!!_


----------



## lucy123

Why Oh Why Oh Why do we have to have weekends?
Did brilliantly last week, had the weekend sorted and then blew it!
Need to buckle down from today!
I am expecting a gain on Thursday!
How do you get through the weekend?
Could do with a couple of kicks to the behind today!


----------



## LeeLee

Stop stressing about it!  If your weight loss journey is a long one, a weekend off-plan is just a brief stop at the motorway services.  If you get back on the road now, you might achieve a maintain rather than a gain.  Keep at it... and consider yourself told off for being negative!

Pep talk over.


----------



## lucy123

Thanks LeeLee - but I wasn't feeling negative (which is unusual for me) just damn annoyed at myself! 

I do like the motorway bit though!  

I am more annoyed that I had it all planned and then completely blew it - and now wish I had done the flexible syns bit you told me about. Oh well always next weekend to try harder!  I guess its just a learning curve and its always the weekends that jeopardise my journey.

How have you been this weekend?


----------



## Northerner

Blimey! I've lost a whole pound! In seven weeks! Go me! 

Total Group Loss 7 stone 3 lbs!


----------



## lucy123

Yeah! Well done Alan - you never know it could be the start of things to come!


----------



## lucy123

Well I have now planned todays food - so I guess I am back on track!
Thanks LeeLee for the prod!


----------



## LeeLee

Last week I was good as gold, and didn't lose anything.  This week I've been good as platinum, and still hoping for that 2 lb loss.  I can now do up a pair of jeans that I couldn't a fortnight ago, so I'm cautiously optimistic!

Weekends are always tough, but if you can build in some contingency plans you might survive them better.  For example, if you know you're going out for a meal, eat some 'free food' or a Healthy Extra before you go.  It makes ordering something small much more achieveable.


----------



## lucy123

LeeLee said:


> Last week I was good as gold, and didn't lose anything.  This week I've been good as platinum, and still hoping for that 2 lb loss.  I can now do up a pair of jeans that I couldn't a fortnight ago, so I'm cautiously optimistic!
> 
> Weekends are always tough, but if you can build in some contingency plans you might survive them better.  For example, if you know you're going out for a meal, eat some 'free food' or a Healthy Extra before you go.  It makes ordering something small much more achieveable.



Thanks again LeeLee - will definitely try this next week!
The jeans thing sounds promising for this week - Good Luck.


----------



## LeeLee

Northerner said:


> Blimey! I've lost a whole pound! In seven weeks! Go me!
> 
> Total Group Loss 7 stone 3 lbs!



Well done Alan, persistence pays off... it just takes a while!


----------



## runner

Lost another 1Lb this week - very pleased as had meal out on Saturday in Tapas Bar with OH, daughter and her partner, and cooked 'brunch' on Sunday, including a sausage which I wouldn't normally have.

That makes total group loss now:

*Total Group Loss 7 stone 4 lbs!*


----------



## lucy123

Well done Runner - you are doing very well.
Incidentally Tesco do a 'light choices' cumberland sausage which is very nice!


----------



## runner

lucy123 said:


> Well done Runner - you are doing very well.
> Incidentally Tesco do a 'light choices' cumberland sausage which is very nice!



Thanks Lucy, but I'm trying to eat 'normal' food, just a healthy choice and less of it! I'm not following any plan as such.  So, for e.g. 1 slice of grilled bacon, 1 sausage, 1 egg (whereas I would previously always have 2), a slice of granary bread (wouldn't normally have bread as well at home) and tinned tomatoes - sometimes I have a grilled fresh tomato and mushrooms.  I did comment to my daughter that they were good sausages and not much fat came out of them (they were the Co-op's Cumberland from her local store.)  But, this is an occassional breakfast or brunch, compared to the porridge or slice of toast with marmalade or jam!


----------



## novorapidboi26

I don't usually participate in this thread but I have lost weight and thought I would tell people about it.....

Since January, after downloading the 'MyFitnessPal' app that allows you to record your meals in a food diary, gives you a daily calorie goal, according to target weight and speed of weight loss, I have went from 18 stone to 17 stone.....

Nothing more than smaller portions and less snacking.......

The odd run at night......

and I believe the pump has helped as I am on half the insulin I was previously with MDI.....

Thanks for listening...........


----------



## Northerner

novorapidboi26 said:


> I don't usually participate in this thread but I have lost weight and thought I would tell people about it.....
> 
> Since January, after downloading the 'MyFitnessPal' app that allows you to record your meals in a food diary, gives you a daily calorie goal, according to target weight and speed of weight loss, I have went from 18 stone to 17 stone.....
> 
> Nothing more than smaller portions and less snacking.......
> 
> The odd run at night......
> 
> and I believe the pump has helped as I am on half the insulin I was previously with MDI.....
> 
> Thanks for listening...........



Wow! That's excellent, well done!  I'll add that magnifcent stone to our total! 

*Total Group Loss 8 stone 4 lbs!*


----------



## Lilies

12lb since jan 1 .... Really chuffed but got more than a stone still to go


----------



## LeeLee

*Total Group Loss 9 stone 2 lbs!*


----------



## lucy123

novorapidboi26 said:


> I don't usually participate in this thread but I have lost weight and thought I would tell people about it.....
> 
> Since January, after downloading the 'MyFitnessPal' app that allows you to record your meals in a food diary, gives you a daily calorie goal, according to target weight and speed of weight loss, I have went from 18 stone to 17 stone.....
> 
> Nothing more than smaller portions and less snacking.......
> 
> The odd run at night......
> 
> and I believe the pump has helped as I am on half the insulin I was previously with MDI.....
> 
> Thanks for listening...........



Fantastic NRB - and a very healthy way to do it too!  Thanks for increasing our total - do you want to lose any more?


----------



## lucy123

Lilies said:


> 12lb since jan 1 .... Really chuffed but got more than a stone still to go



Excellent - and think of it as you are almost half way!


----------



## thumper_ke

Not so good this week.  Put on 2lb


----------



## LeeLee

We all do it Thumper... try not to let it get you down.


----------



## lucy123

thumper_ke said:


> Not so good this week.  Put on 2lb



But now its a new week!  Good luck this week. Do you know what you did differently last week? If so, can you change something this week?


----------



## LeeLee

After last week's disappointing maintain, I've made up for it this week with a loss of 3? pounds.  That makes my own total since embarking on this weight loss lark 5 st 1? lbs and the *Total Group Loss 9 stone 5? lbs!*


----------



## Northerner

LeeLee said:


> After last week's disappointing maintain, I've made up for it this week with a loss of 3? pounds.  That makes my own total since embarking on this weight loss lark 5 st 1? lbs and the *Total Group Loss 9 stone 5? lbs!*



Fantastic LeeLee! Well done you!


----------



## Annimay

I've lost another 2 ponds this week, making the total

*Total Group Loss 9 stone 7? lbs!*


----------



## LeeLee

Well done Anita, start eyeing up the smaller size clothes!


----------



## runner

LeeLee said:


> After last week's disappointing maintain, I've made up for it this week with a loss of 3? pounds.  That makes my own total since embarking on this weight loss lark 5 st 1? lbs



Wow Lee Lee that's brilliant - I admire your determination and thanks for keeping us all going 

Nice one Anita!


----------



## Northerner

Annimay said:


> I've lost another 2 ponds this week, making the total
> 
> *Total Group Loss 9 stone 7? lbs!*



Well done Anita!


----------



## lucy123

LeeLee said:


> After last week's disappointing maintain, I've made up for it this week with a loss of 3? pounds.  That makes my own total since embarking on this weight loss lark 5 st 1? lbs and the *Total Group Loss 9 stone 5? lbs!*



Blooming fantastic LeeLee - well done. It shows us all it can be done. You have inspired me for this week!


----------



## lucy123

Annimay said:


> I've lost another 2 ponds this week, making the total
> 
> *Total Group Loss 9 stone 7? lbs!*



Well done Anita! I hope this week goes equally well for you.


----------



## lucy123

As expected, after last weekend, I finish the week with a 2lb gain, but truth is I know it could have been a lot worse if I hadn't knuckled down since Monday!

Now its a new week and the fridge and cupboards are stocked again!  I plan to make some tandoori chicken drumsticks tomorrow and a SW Lamb Rogan Josh and maybe some SW onion Bhaji's. I will not be picking up the phone to dial out this weekend!  

I am a little injured at the moment, so have to lay off the exercise for a couple of days but should be okay.


----------



## runner

Lost 2LB this week - 2 more and I will have lost a stone - I wonder where it all goes


----------



## LeeLee

runner said:


> Lost 2LB this week - 2 more and I will have lost a stone - I wonder where it all goes



Did you see the Doctor Who episode where body fat was eaten by cute little aliens?  It wasn't fiction, honest!

Well done on your loss, even if it was the aliens.


----------



## lucy123

Well done runner thats  fantastic.  Can you buy the little Aliens anywhere LeeLee?

I am finding I am snacking less and less since starting the SW diet? I did have a naughty pizza night on Saturday but my theory is 1 bad day a week has to be better than 7 bad days!  So will see what happens on Thursday.


----------



## runner

Thanks.  I think that's a good way of thinking Lucy.  I wan't to try and be as 'normal' as possible.  Going out for a fish and chip supper at a charity quiz tomorrow!  But will try and have a lighter breakfast and lunch.  Today I'm having a piece of son's 21st birthday cake for lunch!


----------



## LeeLee

You forgot to update the total:

*Total Group Loss 9 stone 9? lbs! *


----------



## Mark T

Opps, how long since I last looked on here!

I did drop a little bit more and then went back up again  but then I dropped it back off again and some more! 

So I can add 1 lb to the group totals!

Total Group Loss 9 stone 10? lbs!


----------



## Annimay

Hi Folks

I've lost 2and half pounds this week.  


Total Group Loss 9 stone 13lbs!


----------



## LeeLee

Hi Mark, no matter about the time it takes, a loss is a loss.  Well done.

Anita, what a fantastic result this week.  I bet you're delighted.

I won't be posting anything this week.  I've taken a week's holiday from my SW group - I've been getting a tad obsessive!  Will try to maintain until Weds 6th when I next weigh in and then push toward the next half-stone mark.


----------



## Mark T

Well I must have been doing something right, when they weighed me at the diabetes clinic today I was the lightest they have ever seen me 

I'm still tempted to push myself a little lower though!


----------



## Dory

hi folks.... 3lbs off for me this week which sees me getting my 1 stone award!!

Total group loss so far: 

10 stone 2lbs


----------



## runner

Dory said:


> hi folks.... 3lbs off for me this week which sees me getting my 1 stone award!!
> 
> Total group loss so far:
> 
> 10 stone 2lbs



Congratulations!


----------



## Dory

thanks runner


----------



## lucy123

Annimay said:


> Hi Folks
> 
> I've lost 2and half pounds this week.
> 
> 
> Total Group Loss 9 stone 13lbs!



Well done Annimay - some good losses this week!


----------



## lucy123

Mark T said:


> Well I must have been doing something right, when they weighed me at the diabetes clinic today I was the lightest they have ever seen me
> 
> I'm still tempted to push myself a little lower though!



That must have made you feel good - well done on getting there!


----------



## lucy123

Dory said:


> hi folks.... 3lbs off for me this week which sees me getting my 1 stone award!!
> 
> Total group loss so far:
> 
> 10 stone 2lbs



Excellent - and to hit a one stone award too must feel good.


----------



## Sazzaroo

_Hi All, not been in for 2 weeks, had a gain the first week due to birthday and being away so put that behind me got me head down and pushed hard to remove it this week and have done so even down to the half pound on the end . 
This won't affect the total group loss so not mentioning the amount but very glad to say am back on track an heading for the 1 stone award at SW next week although my personal record is well over that now so far this year.

Big congrats to you all for your hard work I have been reading all the achievements and it's great news_


----------



## lucy123

Well done Sazzaroo- getting any gain off quickly is always to be applauded!


----------



## lucy123

I actually have lost 1lb this week which surprises me after not such a good week. However its only 1 off of the two I put on last week so no total to update for me this week.

I am feeling a lot more positive for this week though. Have a meal out Saturday night but will choose wisely.


----------



## runner

lucy123 said:


> I actually have lost 1lb this week which surprises me after not such a good week. However its only 1 off of the two I put on last week so no total to update for me this week.
> 
> I am feeling a lot more positive for this week though. Have a meal out Saturday night but will choose wisely.



Glad you're feeling more positive Lucy - keep going!  I too have a meal out this Saturday - to celebrate youngest son's 21st!


----------



## Dory

thans Lucy and well done on your loss too!  Don't focus on what you didn't lose; focus on what you did and what you are gong to do this week to stay on target.  Good luck!

Hi sazz (stranger!)  glad to hear that you're back on track.  Try and get the 1 stone next week and we can be stone sisters!!    here if you need any support!


----------



## Music&InsulinSavedMyLife

Hey guys, not been on in a while, but went to the doctors last week and found that I have lost another 4lbs since the last time I was on here..yey! At the lowest weight I have been in about 3/4 years!


----------



## LeeLee

Music&InsulinSavedMyLife said:


> Hey guys, not been on in a while, but went to the doctors last week and found that I have lost another 4lbs since the last time I was on here..yey! At the lowest weight I have been in about 3/4 years!



Well done, I bet you're delighted. 

*Total Group Loss 10 stone 6 lbs! *


----------



## lucy123

That must be a feeling you wish you could bottle!! Well done you!


----------



## Sazzaroo

Dory said:


> Hi sazz (stranger!)  glad to hear that you're back on track.  Try and get the 1 stone next week and we can be stone sisters!!    here if you need any support!




_So pleased for you as you have worked hard to get your first stone hun. I am doing my best for this week so fingers crossed, need to up my water intake only did 500ml past 2 days and normally i'm doing 2lts_


----------



## Cat1964

Sazzaroo said:


> _So pleased for you as you have worked hard to get your first stone hun. I am doing my best for this week so fingers crossed, need to up my water intake only did 500ml past 2 days and normally i'm doing 2lts_




I managed to do 2 litres yesterday....first time ever. I wasn't back and forward to the loo like I thought I would be either 

Even better I got weighed this week for the first time in 4 weeks and in the 4 weeks have lost 9lbs. So pleased. Next appointment for bloods is 4 weeks away, so hoping to match that 9lbs with another 9.


----------



## Northerner

Cat1964 said:


> I managed to do 2 litres yesterday....first time ever. I wasn't back and forward to the loo like I thought I would be either
> 
> Even better I got weighed this week for the first time in 4 weeks and in the 4 weeks have lost 9lbs. So pleased. Next appointment for bloods is 4 weeks away, so hoping to match that 9lbs with another 9.



Excellent Cat! Well done! I have also lost another pound, so that brings us to a *Total Group Loss of 11 stone 2 lbs! *


----------



## runner

Northerner said:


> Excellent Cat! Well done! I have also lost another pound,



That's good news Northe and Cat 

Didn't think I'd lost any this week, but I did - another 2LB, which...[drum roll] means I've lost *1 STONE*  Yay!

 so that brings us to a *Total Group Loss of 11 stone 4 lbs! *


----------



## lucy123

Well done Northerner, Cat and Runner - good losses.
Runner - special well done on your 1 stone!


----------



## runner

lucy123 said:


> Well done Northerner, Cat and Runner - good losses.
> Runner - special well done on your 1 stone!



Thanks Lucy - here's to the next!


----------



## Northerner

runner said:


> That's good news Northe and Cat
> 
> Didn't think I'd lost any this week, but I did - another 2LB, which...[drum roll] means I've lost *1 STONE*  Yay!
> 
> so that brings us to a *Total Group Loss of 11 stone 4 lbs! *



Terrific news runner!  Bet you've noticed the difference


----------



## runner

Northerner said:


> Terrific news runner!  Bet you've noticed the difference



Thanks Northe - yes, clothes are more comfy (but still same size!)  but no-one else has noticed yet


----------



## Sazzaroo

Well done all 3 of you, I'm weighing this evening at group. Not sure if l'll have dropped the 2 1/2 I need for the SW stone but I'll be happy even if it's half of it!


----------



## Northerner

Sazzaroo said:


> Well done all 3 of you, I'm weighing this evening at group. Not sure if l'll have dropped the 2 1/2 I need for the SW stone but I'll be happy even if it's half of it!



Good luck Sazz


----------



## LeeLee

Good luck Sazz, remember to have a wee on the way in!


----------



## Northerner

LeeLee said:


> Good luck Sazz, remember to have a wee on the way in!



Not whilst she's going through the door, surely?


----------



## LeeLee

Northerner said:


> Not whilst she's going through the door, surely?



Nah - you need to buy Tena-Lady to get away with that!


----------



## Sazzaroo

_LMAO with all my efforts (not as many as I could have made of course) even with a wee on the way (before the door) I dropped 1lb so next week i'm pulling out the stops to get the other 1.5lbs off.
Thanks for the good lucks all
_



*Total Group Loss 11 stone 5lbs*


----------



## Northerner

Well done Sazz! I'm sure you'll get the extra off next week


----------



## LeeLee

Yay!  Well done.  A pound of fat looks just like 2 packets of butter - and you no longer have it spread throughout your insides.


----------



## lucy123

Well done Sazz ...I hope you took the jewellery off too ..and wore your 'lightest clothes'...I remember those days...how many times you can actually go wee before you reach the front of the queue


----------



## runner

LeeLee said:


> Yay!  Well done.  A pound of fat looks just like 2 packets of butter - and you no longer have it spread throughout your insides.



_That's_ where it all goes - they make butter out of it  

Well done Sazz.


----------



## Sazzaroo

_Thanks all, I do remove shoes and outer jacket/cardi and such but we have joked between us at the group and said wonder how much you could get away with taking off? I then noticed the sign on the wall which says "no nudity" not that I was thinking of going that far but does make me wonder if someone somewhere has actually gone that far hence the sign 

It hasn't helped this week having the house turn into a building site and not being able to cook with gas and such being turned off but am planning on cooking a lovely chicken cacciatore this evening ready for tomorrow!_


----------



## lucy123

Thats an advantage of doing it online - you can weigh nude and I do  - although I am now down to wondering how many pounds in a hair cut as that is all that is left to take off!!


----------



## LeeLee

Remove heavy makeup and pluck eyebrows!


----------



## LeeLee

I didn't weigh in last week, so this is for the fortnight: 2.5 lbs.

*Total Group Loss 11 stone 7.5lbs*


----------



## Northerner

LeeLee said:


> I didn't weigh in last week, so this is for the fortnight: 2.5 lbs.
> 
> *Total Group Loss 11 stone 7.5lbs*



Well done LeeLee!


----------



## lucy123

Thats Brilliant LeeLee - well done you!

I have lost 2lb this week - so pretty happy!

Total Group Loss 11 stone 9.5lbs


----------



## LeeLee

Excellent news Lucy.  You'll be clothes shopping to replace the stuff that'll be too baggy before long.


----------



## Northerner

lucy123 said:


> Thats Brilliant LeeLee - well done you!
> 
> I have lost 2lb this week - so pretty happy!
> 
> Total Group Loss 11 stone 9.5lbs



Well done Lucy!


----------



## Sazzaroo

_Big Congrats to Lucy and LeeLee woo hoo!_


----------



## runner

No weight loss for me this week - have been poorly and less active - just glad didn't put any on!  Feeling better now   Good luck to the rest of you with your weigh-ins this week.


----------



## Northerner

runner said:


> No weight loss for me this week - have been poorly and less active - just glad didn't put any on!  Feeling better now   Good luck to the rest of you with your weigh-ins this week.



Well, you've done better than me runner - I have been active this past week and I have put on a pound! Grr! Let's hope it's my 'rock-hard abs' that have contributed to the rise!


----------



## runner

Northerner said:


> Well, you've done better than me runner - I have been active this past week and I have put on a pound! Grr! Let's hope it's my 'rock-hard abs' that have contributed to the rise!



That'll be it


----------



## lucy123

runner said:


> No weight loss for me this week - have been poorly and less active - just glad didn't put any on!  Feeling better now   Good luck to the rest of you with your weigh-ins this week.



No gain when you are feeling poorly is good! Next week may bring a nice surprise once you are up and about again.


----------



## lucy123

Northerner said:


> Well, you've done better than me runner - I have been active this past week and I have put on a pound! Grr! Let's hope it's my 'rock-hard abs' that have contributed to the rise!



Of course it is!


----------



## Dory

lost a shocking 4lbs tonight (thought I'd lost but didn't think that much).

Total group loss so far:  11 stone 13 1/2lbs


----------



## Northerner

Dory said:


> lost a shocking 4lbs tonight (thought I'd lost but didn't think that much).
> 
> Total group loss so far:  11 stone 13 1/2lbs



Wow! Well done Dory!


----------



## LeeLee

Well done!  Must be all them planks.


----------



## Northerner

Everyone is doing exceptionally well this year! I just looked back at last year's thread, and by this time last year we had collectively lost 6st 13lb, so we are over 5st ahead of that already! 

Well done everyone for all your efforts!


----------



## Annimay

I've lost another 1lb in the last two weeks

Total group loss so far:  12 stone 1/2lbs


----------



## Northerner

Annimay said:


> I've lost another 1lb in the last two weeks
> 
> Total group loss so far:  12 stone 1/2lbs



Terrific! Well done Annimay!


----------



## Dory

Northerner said:


> Wow! Well done Dory!





LeeLee said:


> Well done!  Must be all them planks.



thanks guys!  up to 112 minutes of planks this month so far.  HATING them with a passion!  might give them a miss today though as got an hour's combat, half hour run and an hour's badminton tonight!  D won't know what's hit it!


----------



## runner

Brilliant Dory and Annimay


----------



## Sazzaroo

_I'm adding another 2lbs to this total and so so pleased as last night was given my 1 stone award at group  

Well done to everyone else on your hard work this week gone by and here's to the next. I'm so proud of all of us and how much work we have put in this year with the evidence Alan produced against last years total. I'm sure 2013 will be the greatest year for us LOOSERS 


Hugs to all_

*TOTAL GROUP LOSS 12 STONE 2.5LBS*


----------



## Northerner

Sazzaroo said:


> _I'm adding another 2lbs to this total and so so pleased as last night was given my 1 stone award at group
> 
> Well done to everyone else on your hard work this week gone by and here's to the next. I'm so proud of all of us and how much work we have put in this year with the evidence Alan produced against last years total. I'm sure 2013 will be the greatest year for us LOOSERS
> 
> 
> Hugs to all_
> 
> *TOTAL GROUP LOSS 12 STONE 2.5LBS*



Well done Sazzaroo!


----------



## LeeLee

A great big *Whoopee* to Sazzaroo and Annimay!  Well done for the hard work.   

I'll find out tonight whether I've got away my weekend syn-ing.  Will post the results, good or bad.  Confession is good for the soul!


----------



## lucy123

Well done Dory (fantastic), Anni May and Sazzaroo.
Thanks for doing the comparison Alan - it does show how well we are doing.

Good luck tonight LeeLee.


----------



## runner

Congratulations Sazzaroo


----------



## Sazzaroo

_Thanks all and LeeLee you are right confession is good for the soul but remember to park the Syn ing and look forward! Wishing you lots of luck tonight!_


----------



## LeeLee

Well, it's not as bad as it could have been.  I've lost half a pound, but it could easily have been a gain so I'm quite pleased with that.


*Total Group Loss 12 stone 3 lbs!*


----------



## Northerner

LeeLee said:


> Well, it's not as bad as it could have been.  I've lost half a pound, but it could easily have been a gain so I'm quite pleased with that.
> 
> 
> *Total Group Loss 12 stone 3 lbs!*



Going in the right direction LeeLee! Well done


----------



## Sazzaroo

Good news LeeLee goes to show sometimes things are never as bad as we think. An pleased for you x


----------



## Dory

Sazzaroo said:


> _I'm adding another 2lbs to this total and so so pleased as last night was given my 1 stone award at group
> 
> Well done to everyone else on your hard work this week gone by and here's to the next. I'm so proud of all of us and how much work we have put in this year with the evidence Alan produced against last years total. I'm sure 2013 will be the greatest year for us LOOSERS
> 
> 
> Hugs to all_
> 
> *TOTAL GROUP LOSS 12 STONE 2.5LBS*




So pleased for you Sazz.  Look how far you've come (in terms of your outlook on life) from the original post you made all those weeks ago, before you managed to turn things round and decided to join SW.  So please I've been able to watch this - you're a completely different person and an inspiration!


----------



## Sazzaroo

_Bless you Dory that is so lovely to read and again the support you and others have given me on the boards and via messages has helped so much and encouraged me to go on. Thank you all_


----------



## runner

Morning all.  No weight loss again for me this week, but again no gain either.


----------



## Northerner

runner said:


> Morning all.  No weight loss again for me this week, but again no gain either.



No change for me either - I've been one pound either side of what I am now for the past 6 weeks! At least I'm not piling it on I suppose!


----------



## runner

Northerner said:


> No change for me either - I've been one pound either side of what I am now for the past 6 weeks! At least I'm not piling it on I suppose!



We'll just have to make a concerted effort, although I expect you can argue increasing muscle tone from all that running, whereas I have no justification - hey ho, on we go!


----------



## Sazzaroo

_Better luck next week Runner and Alan 

I've added 2lb this week, I admit to a couple of take aways last week plus the fact I have done something to the top of my right hip and have been in pain and out of action for the past 4.5 days so no exercise which has not helped. Think I may do a food diary this week to have a look and help keep me on track. 
It's also Steve's (ma man) birthday on Thursday and have friends coming at the weekend so we're out for a meal somewhere 

oh well park it and move on!_


----------



## LeeLee

Hey Sazz, stuff happens, and life sometimes gets in the way of the best intentions.  Glad you're upbeat about it, and not throwing all your toys out of the pram.  If you plan what you'll do about the next week's events, you stand a chance of staying on track.  Keep smiling!


----------



## runner

Sazzaroo said:


> _Better luck next week Runner and Alan
> 
> I've added 2lb this week, I admit to a couple of take aways last week plus the fact I have done something to the top of my right hip and have been in pain and out of action for the past 4.5 days so no exercise which has not helped. Think I may do a food diary this week to have a look and help keep me on track.
> It's also Steve's (ma man) birthday on Thursday and have friends coming at the weekend so we're out for a meal somewhere
> 
> oh well park it and move on!_



Thanks Sazz.  That's a good attitude.  I need to adopt the same after last night - binged a bit with the last of my Birthday Cake and some sweets.  I can feel my willpower slipping away a bit - but I must 'park it and move on' as you say


----------



## LeeLee

I'm not desperately impressed with my 1 lb off this week, but at least it's still in the right direction.

*Total Group Loss 12 stone 4 lbs!*


----------



## Northerner

LeeLee said:


> I'm not desperately impressed with my 1 lb off this week, but at least it's still in the right direction.
> 
> *Total Group Loss 12 stone 4 lbs!*



Better than I've managed for the last 6 weeks! Well done!


----------



## runner

Well done Lee lee


----------



## Dory

well a 1/2lb loss this week isn't great given all the gym work I did, but I did have 3 VERY naughty days so can't complain!

lucky escape this week...back on track now.

*total group loss so far: 12 stone 4 1/2lbs*


----------



## LeeLee

Dory said:


> well a 1/2lb loss this week isn't great given all the gym work I did, but I did have 3 VERY naughty days so can't complain!
> 
> lucky escape this week...back on track now.
> 
> *total group loss so far: 12 stone 4 1/2lbs*


Three naughty days and you got a LOSS?  And you're not dancing in the streets?  Well done girlie, be grateful for small mercies.  Good luck for next week.


----------



## runner

Dory said:


> well a 1/2lb loss this week isn't great given all the gym work I did, but I did have 3 VERY naughty days so can't complain!
> 
> lucky escape this week...back on track now.
> 
> *total group loss so far: 12 stone 4 1/2lbs*



Sound good to me Dory


----------



## Dory

thanks runner!

LeeLee - i did an hour's combat Monday, an hours combat Tuesday, an hours' combat, a 20min run and 90mins badminton Wednesday, an hours combat on thurs and an hours BodyJam on sunday...so yeah, would have liked more of a loss!!  but like i say, a loss is a loss so go to be pleased with that


----------



## runner

Dory said:


> thanks runner!
> 
> LeeLee - i did an hour's combat Monday, an hours combat Tuesday, an hours' combat, a 20min run and 90mins badminton Wednesday, an hours combat on thurs and an hours BodyJam on sunday...so yeah, would have liked more of a loss!!  but like i say, a loss is a loss so go to be pleased with that



It's probably all that muscle weight your building up Dory?


----------



## Dory

cake/fatty fish n' chips/brownie weight more like!!! heh heh


----------



## Sazzaroo

_All helps LeeLee and Dory and hope you are still noting the great work you are putting in!

I on the other hand am really struggling this week, it's gone out the window and all down to changes and feeling a bit rubbish to be honest. Am out tonight also to celebrate Mr Roo's 40th but have offerd to drive so I won't be boozing_


----------



## Northerner

Sazzaroo said:


> _All helps LeeLee and Dory and hope you are still noting the great work you are putting in!
> 
> I on the other hand am really struggling this week, it's gone out the window and all down to changes and feeling a bit rubbish to be honest. Am out tonight also to celebrate Mr Roo's 40th but have offerd to drive so I won't be boozing_



Hope you have a good evening, and many congratulations to Mr Roo! 

We all have ups and downs Sazz, but you will get through this and things will get better for you soon


----------



## LeeLee

Enjoy your night out Sazz.  Hope you can find something not too synful on the menu.  My judgement always goes out of the window after the first sip of wine, so if I could drive I'd offer too!


----------



## Northerner

Woohoo! After many weeks I've finally lost some weight - 2 pounds, to be exact 

*total group loss so far: 12 stone 6 1/2lbs*[/QUOTE]


----------



## LeeLee

Well done Northey


----------



## runner

Northerner said:


> Woohoo! After many weeks I've finally lost some weight - 2 pounds, to be exact
> 
> *total group loss so far: 12 stone 6 1/2lbs*


[/QUOTE]

Well done - Me too!  Total loss now:

*total group loss so far: 12 stone 8 1/2lbs*


----------



## Northerner

runner said:


> Well done - Me too!  Total loss now:
> 
> *total group loss so far: 12 stone 8 1/2lbs*



Well done!


----------



## LeeLee

Excellent news Runner, hopefully we're all on a roll and everyone will post good losses this week.


----------



## lucy123

LeeLee said:


> Excellent news Runner, hopefully we're all on a roll and everyone will post good losses this week.




Cough cough splutter splutter - goes to find a corner to hide in!

Well done Northerner and Runner - sitting now with my hand in an L shape on my forehead!


----------



## Sazzaroo

_Brilliant Runner and Alan chuffed to bits for you both and hey Lucy better luck next week hun 

I'll add my wee bit to the total which goes a little like this 3.5lbs woo hoo I was so shocked when told. I have not had a good week, made bad choices, really wanted to skip group tonight then decided i would weigh and leave but then had a word with myself and stayed and the support was so felt which just goes to show sometimes we can't always predict!

We had a lovely night out Saturday and tried to stick to tomato based curries although did have a couple of onion bahjees but didn't drink! _ 



*Total Group Loss 12 Stone 12lbs*


----------



## Northerner

Sazzaroo said:


> _Brilliant Runner and Alan chuffed to bits for you both and hey Lucy better luck next week hun
> 
> I'll add my wee bit to the total which goes a little like this 3.5lbs woo hoo I was so shocked when told. I have not had a good week, made bad choices, really wanted to skip group tonight then decided i would weigh and leave but then had a word with myself and stayed and the support was so felt which just goes to show sometimes we can't always predict!
> 
> We had a lovely night out Saturday and tried to stick to tomato based curries although did have a couple of onion bahjees but didn't drink! _
> 
> 
> 
> *Total Group Loss 12 Stone 12lbs*



Wow, that's excellent Sazz! Well done!


----------



## LeeLee

Woo hoo Saz, that's brilliant!  Just think what you can do if you're a GOOD girl over Easter!


----------



## runner

Well done Sazz and relly glad you decided to go to your group and stick it out.


----------



## Sazzaroo

_Thanks everyone and yes I'm pleased I went to the group too. I'm trying to stay out of the shops so no temptation there and only have a couple of visitors on Sunday so will do the appropriate roast dinner and low syn dessert. Think I can manage to get through by telling myself it's just an ordinary weekend with a couple extra days off work (much needed right now)_


----------



## LeeLee

Hi Sazz, just think of all the CLOTHES shopping you're going to have to treat yourself to if you follow through with your intentions!


----------



## Sazzaroo

_Yea and all the money to be spent too_


----------



## LeeLee

Well, I lost one this week, making the *Total Group Loss 12 Stone 13 lbs*.

I was a little disappointed to not get the extra half lb I needed to get my 5? stone award... until I found out I'd won a different prize.  I'm now the proud owner of a crystal plaque engraved with my name, saying "Greatest Loser 2013".


----------



## Northerner

LeeLee said:


> Well, I lost one this week, making the *Total Group Loss 12 Stone 13 lbs*.
> 
> I was a little disappointed to not get the extra half lb I needed to get my 5? stone award... until I found out I'd won a different prize.  I'm now the proud owner of a crystal plaque engraved with my name, saying "Greatest Loser 2013".



Hehe! Well done LeeLee, and congratulations on your award!


----------



## Sazzaroo

*LeeLee
Congratulations 
our biggest looser*​*You truly are an inspiration hun​*


----------



## runner

LeeLee said:


> I was a little disappointed to not get the extra half lb I needed to get my 5? stone award... until I found out I'd won a different prize.  I'm now the proud owner of a crystal plaque engraved with my name, saying "Greatest Loser 2013".



That's brilliant Lee Lee, what an amazing achievement!


----------



## runner

Oh dear, put the 2lb back on that I lost last week   Oh well, no more Birthdays, Easter etc. for a while, so onwards and upwards (rather hopefully downwards!).


----------



## Northerner

Sorry to hear about your blip runner - I'm sure things will start moving in the right direction again soon! 

I've moved in the right direction to the tune of 1 pound this week, making the *Total Group Loss 13 Stone*.


----------



## LeeLee

Oh well Runner, you're still on your weight loss journey.  You just took a turn-off down a country lane.  Now that you're back on the main road you'll get there.

Well done Northey!


----------



## lucy123

LeeLee said:


> Well, I lost one this week, making the *Total Group Loss 12 Stone 13 lbs*.
> 
> I was a little disappointed to not get the extra half lb I needed to get my 5? stone award... until I found out I'd won a different prize.  I'm now the proud owner of a crystal plaque engraved with my name, saying "Greatest Loser 2013".



Well done LeeLee - you really deserve it too!  Such an inspiration.


----------



## lucy123

runner said:


> Oh dear, put the 2lb back on that I lost last week   Oh well, no more Birthdays, Easter etc. for a while, so onwards and upwards (rather hopefully downwards!).



Never mind Runner - it happens to us all. Just try and be good this week.


----------



## lucy123

Northerner said:


> Sorry to hear about your blip runner - I'm sure things will start moving in the right direction again soon!
> 
> I've moved in the right direction to the tune of 1 pound this week, making the *Total Group Loss 13 Stone*.



Well done Alan - it certainly seems to be happening for you now. Slowly does it.


----------



## runner

Good news Northe


----------



## Annimay

I've lost 2lb in the last couple of weeks.  Finding it hard going though and I've still so much to lose.

*Total Group Loss 13 Stone 2lb*.


----------



## Northerner

Annimay said:


> I've lost 2lb in the last couple of weeks.  Finding it hard going though and I've still so much to lose.
> 
> *Total Group Loss 13 Stone 2lb*.



Terrific Annimay! Well done!


----------



## LeeLee

Congratulations Anita.  Keep at it, a bit at a time DOES add up.


----------



## Dory

1lb loss for me last week.  Now under 14 stone


----------



## Northerner

Dory said:


> 1lb loss for me last week.  Now under 14 stone



Well done Dory! 

*Total Group Loss 13 Stone 3lb*.


----------



## Dory

thanks Alan.  sorry forgot to put the total group loss!!


----------



## runner

Brilliant dory - bet it feels good?


----------



## Sazzaroo

_Really pleased for everyone with either a maintain or loss this week. 

I have maintained which is ok considering indulging in some wrong food last week. I resisted chocolate and cake which I was pleased about but just wasn't helpful not having a menu plan in place. 
Over the weekend I have not only have done a plan for this week but next as well with shopping list so i don't get tempted.
I tried out a fruit and yogurt breakfast today being as I wasn't going to be running here there and everywhere today and enjoyed it too! 

Need to add in some activity now also, tried a day out on Monday with quite a bit of walking (had a sit down in between) I managed well and had no back pain till the evening when I sat for a longer spell and ceased up slightly.

*Anita*
As LeeLee said stick with it and be prepared for the long haul as this is about a lifestyle change for those of us with a lot of weight to loose and not so much about a diet. You are doing well so go gurl!_


----------



## LeeLee

Well done Sazz and Dory, keep at it!

I finally did it this week, lost 1? lbs making my total for 52 weeks 5 stone 8 lbs.  

*Total Group Loss 13 stone 4? lbs.*

Despite the relatively small loss this week, the majority of the group gained over Easter so I shared Slimmer of the Week with two others.


----------



## Northerner

LeeLee said:


> Well done Sazz and Dory, keep at it!
> 
> I finally did it this week, lost 1? lbs making my total for 52 weeks 5 stone 8 lbs.
> 
> *Total Group Loss 13 stone 4? lbs.*
> 
> Despite the relatively small loss this week, the majority of the group gained over Easter so I shared Slimmer of the Week with two others.



Excellent LeeLee! Well done!


----------



## Sazzaroo

_Wey hay LeeLee good for you and no matter how small it's still better off than on hun._ *FAB U LESS*!


----------



## runner

Brilliant Lee Lee.  I'm struggling a bit with willpower the last day or two, but determined my weight is going down, not up, however long and however many blips it takes!


----------



## runner

No loss this week, but no gain either!


----------



## Northerner

Well, I appear to have lost an astonishing 3 pounds this week! 

*Total Group Loss 13 stone 7? lbs.*


----------



## LeeLee

Good grief Northey, you're putting the rest of us to shame!  

Runner, now that you're back in the zone let's hope next week brings a nice number.


----------



## runner

Northerner said:


> Well, I appear to have lost an astonishing 3 pounds this week!
> 
> *Total Group Loss 13 stone 7? lbs.*



Wait for meeeeee  LOL  Well done!


----------



## Sazzaroo

_Hi All,

That time of week again eh! 

Runner good you managed to maintain this week and all the best for next.

Alan 3lbs is great and you beat me by half a pound 

I'm really pleased as i'm now half a pound lighter than I was this time last year and the lightest I have been in 20 yrs, just a few stats to finnish off a productive day _

*Total Group Loss 13 Stone 10LBS*


----------



## LeeLee

*Well done Sazz, that's brilliant!  I'm so pleased for you.*


----------



## Northerner

Excellent, well done Sazzaroo!!!


----------



## LeeLee

Having reached my 5? milestone last week, I relaxed a bit and got a bit slapdash with weighing/measuring/counting.  The next bit is in a really tiny font so you might not see it!

I gained 2 lbs.  AARGH!

I'm already planning my food for tomorrow, to be scrupulously measured.  And I'm going to start getting off the bus at the roundabout 3 stops before home.


----------



## Dory

well done Alan Sazz and others!  I lost 1/2lb this week (new man = lots of food out nad less gym classes!) but hoping for 2 1/2lbs next week as that will take me to my Club 10! (10% of total body weight lost).....


----------



## runner

Nice one Sazz and Dory.  It's just a tine hiccup Lee Lee - Keep going girl!


----------



## Sazzaroo

_pleased for your news Dory and LeeLee just a blip, you'll pull that back hun I'm sure of it ((((L))))_


----------



## lucy123

I have been having an awful time lately so apologise for not participating but well done to all of you who are still on the downward slope.

I have had an awful virus for weeks now, which followed an awful hip injury and basically I have gone into s*d it mode.

I admit I totally stopped taking all my meds because I went into depressed mode thinking that no-one else cared at all about my  diabetes.

I now see this was a silly thing to do, and my bs were sky high on thursday when I first tested again. I also weighed myself and could have cried. However I do understand some of the weight gain is down to not taking my frusemide too so started that again too.

I am now being a good girl and back on meds and injecting again and back on eating healthy. Just making small adjustments for now, by going back on my black coffee, being careful with carbs and sticking to a healthy (SW) meal for tea time where I can. I am also back exercising again now.

So - a long story/excuse from me but I guess i am saying its been a rough couple of months but I am back on it now taking it easy...and I have already lost 4lbs of the weight gained since Thursday ...again probably fluid retention.

I am lost with where I got to with weight loss, so just wondering if I should start again from this week recording my losses?


----------



## LeeLee

Awww Lucy, sorry to hear you've been feeling so low.  Glad you're getting out of the negative spiral now.  You can conquer this!  That's a fantastic loss in just a few days, even if some of it is water.  Just having that much less to carry around when doing normal stuff will make you feel better.  Keep smiling.


----------



## gossamersquare

Well done to everyone on their losses this week.  Have lost 2.5lb this week so happy with that.


----------



## Northerner

gossamersquare said:


> Well done to everyone on their losses this week.  Have lost 2.5lb this week so happy with that.



Terrific! Well done!  

With that, Dory's and Lucy's that makes it

*Total Group Loss 14 Stone 3LBS*

I'm sure you will respond with determination Lucy!


----------



## runner

So sorry to hear about your difficult time Lucy - we all care!  Depression can be a problem with diabetes, I hope your feeling proud with yourself because you are taking your meds and looking forward again - it must have very difficult.

I have finally lost the 2lb I put on three weeks ago, so none to add to total, but going in the right direction


----------



## shambles

*Feb, March and a bit of April?*

is it too late to join in on this for this year? Only got diagnosed end of Jan and told need to lose at least 4 but they'd rather 5 stone.

If it's not too late I'll post my current loss of 9 kg, so 1st 4lbs since the end of Jan - currently on a plateau but not gaining so happy with that - got to get more exercise


----------



## Northerner

shambles said:


> is it too late to join in on this for this year? Only got diagnosed end of Jan and told need to lose at least 4 but they'd rather 5 stone.
> 
> If it's not too late I'll post my current loss of 9 kg, so 1st 4lbs since the end of Jan - currently on a plateau but not gaining so happy with that - got to get more exercise



I don't see why not!  Well done - hopefully the improving weather will give extra encouragement to get out and about!

*Total Group Loss 15 Stone 7LBS*


----------



## shambles

Northerner said:


> I don't see why not!  Well done - hopefully the improving weather will give extra encouragement to get out and about!
> 
> Oh yes - although I love love love winter
> 
> It's more finding something I don't see as punishment so enjoy! I love roller skating for example but no where here to do it! Also swimming but our swimming baths are vile! So for now I'm walking walking walking, but there's only so much time to do that a day so I need something more cardio  Looking into dancing or something at the moment


----------



## Northerner

shambles said:


> Oh yes - although I love love love winter
> 
> It's more finding something I don't see as punishment so enjoy! I love roller skating for example but no where here to do it! Also swimming but our swimming baths are vile! So for now I'm walking walking walking, but there's only so much time to do that a day so I need something more cardio  Looking into dancing or something at the moment



You'll have loved the past 6 months then! Worst time of the year for me, brrr!

How about running - get all that walking done in a shorter space of time!


----------



## LeeLee

Hi Shambles, glad you're doing well.  Have you got an under-used bike lurking in the garage?


----------



## shambles

I can't do running or bike as have a dodgy knee (which they wont consider looking at until weight is lost). Hoping it will get better as lose more and then can go get myself a bike. Ideally I'd go get myself a horse again! 

And to a point Northerner on the weather front - but I prefer it a bit crisper and more snow if I'm honest. I should go live somewhere else really


----------



## Northerner

shambles said:


> I can't do running or bike as have a dodgy knee (which they wont consider looking at until weight is lost). Hoping it will get better as lose more and then can go get myself a bike. Ideally I'd go get myself a horse again!
> 
> And to a point Northerner on the weather front - but I prefer it a bit crisper and more snow if I'm honest. I should go live somewhere else really



Oh dear, a snow-lover!  

What about a rowing machine?


----------



## shambles

Rowing might work I guess  Sounds like hard work to me though not fun! hahaha  I will find something


----------



## LeeLee

Rowing machine? With dodgy knees?  Ouch!  

When I was house-sized, I used to cycle everywhere because it's non-weightbearing and hurt my knees less than walking.  The rowing machine was an instrument of torture for me!


----------



## lucy123

I agree with the cycling Lee Lee - husband finds it okay with less pain on the knees, but equally the rower doesn't hurt either.  

Also, what about some leg presses at a gym?  These make the upper legs stronger and help reduce pain in the knee?  It sounds like it would be too painful but it really isn't and does seem to work.

Oh and Welcome to the Group


----------



## shambles

God no, no gyms for me  I hate the places  And rowing probably will hurt too. Cycling hurts more than walking - walking rarely  hurts - it's the extension of the knee that's an issue - it clicks in and out so anything that takes it up to a certain angle and then restraighten causes it to pop. I suspect my cartiledge is done in  I've always had knee issues - even when I weighed 8 stone as the left kneecap turns in instead of straight - it's not a problem really except I want them to fix it so I have to lose this weight (just another reason!) I'm just over 15st and want to hit 11st although they say happy with 12st so got a way to go but at least on the road for once


----------



## Sazzaroo

_Hi All,

great news on all the losses this past week and Runner good to hear your back on track am really pleased for you.

Lucy, was sad to read your post but am so glad you posted it and hope you are on the up now? It's identifying whats up usually is the hard then admitting it to ourselves but the only way is up hun but recognising we all have a dip from time to time. 
I've had this lurgi passed on from Mr Roo  so not looking for a loss this week but off to group later to find out so will let you know.

Shambles (love the name) Welcome to the group and great news for your loss this year so far too. Good luck on upping the activity, i'm yet to make any real impression where that is concerned to be honest!_


----------



## Dory

hi all, 2lbs off this week (grr, 1/2lb short of club 10!) but fingers crossed for next week as if I can lose 1lb next week I will get my club 10 and my 1 1/2 stone award!!!!


----------



## LeeLee

Well done Dory for the good loss this week... celebrate that, and then celebrate again next week when you reach both those milestones.


----------



## lucy123

You are almost there Dory - well done and keep going.


----------



## lucy123

Sazzaroo said:


> _Hi All,
> 
> great news on all the losses this past week and Runner good to hear your back on track am really pleased for you.
> 
> Lucy, was sad to read your post but am so glad you posted it and hope you are on the up now? It's identifying whats up usually is the hard then admitting it to ourselves but the only way is up hun but recognising we all have a dip from time to time.
> I've had this lurgi passed on from Mr Roo  so not looking for a loss this week but off to group later to find out so will let you know.
> 
> Shambles (love the name) Welcome to the group and great news for your loss this year so far too. Good luck on upping the activity, i'm yet to make any real impression where that is concerned to be honest!_



Thank you Sazaroo and everyone else who has wished me well. Still struggling a little, but getting there slowly. My first priority is to try and get my meds back up to full strength but as the injections are making me so sick I am having to take it steady.  Been very good food wise this week though so hoping for a bit more off but not panicking over it - priority is to get well first


----------



## runner

Well done Dory and good thinking Lucy - one step at a time.


----------



## Sazzaroo

_Great news Dory really pleased and fingers crossed for you next week.

Lucy like Runner said one step at a time but you are with friends so don't hesitate to call on us when you need!

I put on 2lbs this week but feeling low and just eating what i fancy so need to get back on track. Hoping to get back to work tomoz, trip down to London, will be good to get out properly and see someone real instead of the telly!_


----------



## LeeLee

After the disappointment of my 2 lb gain last week (remember the teeny tiny font?) I've made up for it this week by losing *4?* lbs this week, a net loss of 2? for the fortnight.  That's more like it!

The figure below also includes Dory's 2lb loss...

*Total Group Loss 15 stone 11? lbs*


----------



## shambles

Thanks Saz. It's a moniker I have used on the internet for at least 10 years so am rather attached to it by now. In the rare instances it's used I use Shambelina  in its place but I do love Shambles. Love your profile pic - am a penguin nut! They are my fav animal in the world!

 I am finding the activity bit really hard at the moment - work at home and although am doing plenty of walking I don't think it's enough to shift the weight so I have to put in some more effort. Of course actually doing it is the difference! Also I fully expect to ruin a portion of my good work this week as friday is my birthday and already have 3 meals out lined up this week!! There's only so much being sat in a restaurant and choosing the salad I can take so at least one will be naughtyish  Plus CAKE - I haven't had cake or chocolate since January so allowing myself that indulgence for definite  I will still do my weigh in as normal on monday morning so will let you know how much I blow it - have held steady at 102 kg for the last 2 weeks though so maybe there's this slim chance that the plateau will end this week? 

I live in hope!! 

Ahh forgot to say - I also signed up for dietitian led weight management program from my HEIDI course today so hoping that will be useful. Don't know when it will actually start but it's a number of weeks and have to wait for a new one to start (and hope it's not when am in Aus). Have any of you guys/girls tried that avenue and found it useful?


----------



## LeeLee

Hi Shambles, good luck with the dietician-led programme.  I went on one of those, but didn't find it particularly helpful.  Hope it suits you better.


----------



## shambles

Ahh I hope so :S Didn't find the HEIDI course particularly useful - except to be amazed at some of the people there  Very basic - especially if you actually read anything at all at about the disease


----------



## runner

LeeLee said:


> After the disappointment of my 2 lb gain last week (remember the teeny tiny font?) I've made up for it this week by losing *4?* lbs this week, a net loss of 2? for the fortnight.  That's more like it!
> 
> The figure below also includes Dory's 2lb loss...
> 
> *Total Group Loss 15 stone 11? lbs*



Brilliant Lee lee.  I have also lost a 1lb after loosing the 2lb I put on a couple of weeks ago, so total loss now:

*Total Group Loss 15 stone 12? lbs*


----------



## AJLang

Well done LeeLee and Runner


----------



## shambles

only a 0.2kg loss this week - but at least no gain even with birthday cake!

Not enough to contribute but maybe next week


----------



## LeeLee

After last week's success, this week was a bit more subdued.  I lost one pound.  That makes this week's total:

*Total Group Loss 15 stone 13? lbs*

Come on, somebody MUST be able to take it over the 16 stone mark this week!


----------



## AJLang

Well done LeeLee I will be weighing in on Friday morning so hope to be able to contribute to the total then


----------



## Northerner

LeeLee said:


> After last week's success, this week was a bit more subdued.  I lost one pound.  That makes this week's total:
> 
> *Total Group Loss 15 stone 13? lbs*
> 
> Come on, somebody MUST be able to take it over the 16 stone mark this week!



Well done LeeLee  I stayed the same this week!


----------



## Sazzaroo

*Total Group loss 16 Stone 3.5lbs​*


_Because of my 4lb loss this week how's that!_


----------



## AJLang

Sazzaroo that's absolutely brilliant Well done


----------



## LeeLee

Wow Sazz, that's brilliant.  So pleased for you.


----------



## Northerner

Terrific Sazz! Well done!


----------



## AJLang

What a wonderful morning.  Friday is my online WW weigh in day so I will record my weight loss here on Fridays.  Since Sunday I have lost...........four pounds


----------



## LeeLee

Wow Amanda, that's wonderful news.  I bet you're like a dog with two tails!!

*Total Group Loss 16 stone 7? lbs*


----------



## AJLang

Thanks LeeLee I am grinning lots


----------



## runner

Nice one Sazz and AJ


----------



## lucy123

Well done everyone - you are terrific!

Started afresh on SW Extra Easy today- i think taking the carbs out and with all my exercise almost leaves me craving for them and then I give up so thought trying EE may help balance things a bit more.
Also have identified that when I am tired and also have little time, cooking healthy goes out the window and I end up dialling out!!
So I have chosen  for this week simple easy and quick meals -eg vegetable cous cous and jacket potato with spaghetti hoops! I cant believe how excited I am about spaghetti hoops as not had them for years!!!
SW advised me on switching diets but did advise that I may seen a maintain or even gain in the first week or two whilst my body adjusts but now I know that I am prepared.
I can honestly say SW online are very supportive when you need them - they dont just take the money and leave you too it.
Also a big thank you to all of you who have been pulling me along lately - it is appreciated. Health is quite a bt better now - so I am ready to go!


----------



## Northerner

Good to hear Lucy, hope your week goes well!


----------



## AJLang

Thanks Runner.  All the best Lucy with your new plan


----------



## shambles

Well done AJ 

And hope the new start goes well Lucy


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Shambles


----------



## Sazzaroo

_Thanks everyone for the support and a big well done to you too Amanda and Lucy for getting back to it and getting the support from SW.

Quite a few people at my group mix the week up by doing a couple days on original and a few on extra easy so it's what ever works for you hun!_


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Sazzaroo


----------



## runner

Sounds good Lucy, hope you find it easier.

I've lost another 1lb this week, much to my surprise!

So, total group loss is now:

*Total Group Loss 16 stone 8? lbs*


----------



## AJLang

That's great Runner. Well done


----------



## Northerner

Well done runner!  I'm the same as last week...!


----------



## shambles

Northerner said:


> Well done runner!  I'm the same as last week...!



Same here! Sick of the sight of around the 102 kg mark!!  Been sat here for 5 weeks - going to have to pick up the exercise and get off my plateau! Just keep telling myself haven't put any of the other 10kg back on! Might be the first time ever!


----------



## runner

go for it Shambles, the exercise just might kick it all back into action.  Think you are just slow but sure  Northe!


----------



## shambles

Just don't think the walking is cutting it anymore! Out comes the dance games!


----------



## lucy123

runner said:


> Sounds good Lucy, hope you find it easier.
> 
> I've lost another 1lb this week, much to my surprise!
> 
> So, total group loss is now:
> 
> *Total Group Loss 16 stone 8? lbs*



Its nice when you get surprises like that Runner - well done. Thats another 1/2 bag sugar gone!
Keep up the good work


----------



## lucy123

Northerner said:


> Well done runner!  I'm the same as last week...!



..which is good Alan - keep going and it will come down.  Are you very close to your target weight?


----------



## LeeLee

As expected, a small (half lb) gain this week.  Seems I can't get away with a 'day off' any more.  Oh well, I was back on track from Sunday, so hopefully will shift a bit next week.


----------



## AJLang

LeeLee I'm sure that you will lose some in the next week as you are now back on track


----------



## lucy123

LeeLee said:


> As expected, a small (half lb) gain this week.  Seems I can't get away with a 'day off' any more.  Oh well, I was back on track from Sunday, so hopefully will shift a bit next week.



Hi LeeLee -I definitely think you are doing something right on your day off though- as I was putting on a lot  more on my days off than 1/2 lb before I got back on track.  I know you won't be too concerned as you are so focused and know also it will be off next week.


----------



## AJLang

Good morning. Two pounds weight loss for me this week


----------



## LeeLee

Well done Amanda, the hard work does pay off!  

*Total Group Loss 16 stone 9? lbs*


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Good morning. Two pounds weight loss for me this week



Great news, well done Amanda!


----------



## lucy123

AJLang said:


> Good morning. Two pounds weight loss for me this week



Well done Amanda - keep going strong this week.


----------



## AJLang

Thank you LeeLee, Northener and Lucy


----------



## lucy123

Feeling brilliant this morning.  You may remember last week I decided to try Extra Easy on SW (which basically means eating more carbs).

Well I have had some lovely simple quick meals all week and ate with the family. I have felt like I have had so much more energy and jsut felt generally better.

I do still get the tiredness but it does seem to be for a shorter period.

The best thing is I have lost a whopping 9lbs and haven't felt hungry once - and furhter more don't feel my mind has been thinking of food all the time like before.

I did set a target of 2lbs per week until my sons wedding but because the loss this week is so good, i am now focusing on keeping this off for the next 3 weeks, but we will see what happens as I  stick to the diet.

Thanks all for your lovely support 

Total Group Loss:  17 stone 4.5 lbs


----------



## AJLang

Lucy that's absolutely brilliant. I am so pleased for you


----------



## Northerner

Wow Lucy, that's superb! Well done!


----------



## shambles

Well done AJ 

Lucy - WOW! Great going - glad you've found something which seems to suit you so much better than before xx


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Shambles


----------



## lucy123

Thanks everyone - could I just say a little special thank you to LeeLee for holding my hand this week


----------



## LeeLee

Lucy, I'm so PROUD of you.  We both knew you could do it, but I sensed a bit of doubt creeping in!  Keep at it, the photos will be fabulous.


----------



## runner

Really pleased its working ut for you Lucy - well done


----------



## runner

Yay, lost 2lb this week.  One more to go, then I've lost 1 1/2 stone.  About another stone to go, then I should be about there - comfortable.

Total Group Loss:  17 stone 6.5 lbs


----------



## Northerner

runner said:


> Yay, lost 2lb this week.  One more to go, then I've lost 1 1/2 stone.  About another stone to go, then I should be about there - comfortable.
> 
> Total Group Loss:  17 stone 6.5 lbs



Woohoo! Well done runner!


----------



## shambles

Finally happy to report holding the plateau is over so today I can add 3LBS


----------



## Northerner

shambles said:


> Finally happy to report holding the plateau is over so today I can add 3LBS



Terrific! Well done shambles! 

Total Group Loss:  17 stone 9.5 lbs


----------



## LeeLee

Well done Runner and Shambles, what a lovely start to a nice short week!


----------



## AJLang

That's brilliant Runner and Shambles. Well done


----------



## shambles

Thanks - am very happy as it takes me 0.7 of a KG (so 1 pound ish I think) away for a 10% loss of total body weight  Won't be able to weigh in for 3 weeks now so hopefully the holiday wont do too much damage  

Weight loss, low BS and the weather is making this an AWESOME week so far


----------



## lucy123

Excellent Runner and Shambles - and now the good weather to spur us all on too!

Have a good holiday Shambles.


----------



## shambles

Thanks Lucy - packing at the moment 
Well not literally right this second, but it's what I am supposed to be doing!


----------



## Sazzaroo

3lb drop 

*Total group loss 17 stone 12.5*


----------



## shambles

Woo Sazz! Well done!


----------



## Northerner

Terrific Sazz, well done!  Hope you are feeling better today after your high levels yesterday


----------



## LeeLee

Wow!  Excellent loss.  Keep smiling!


----------



## lucy123

Yeah - well done Sazz - really pleased for you


----------



## Sazzaroo

_Cheers people well done to all of you too this week!_


----------



## LeeLee

Slightly disappointed with my 1 lb loss this week, it felt like more.  Oh well, never mind.  Taking account for last week's small gain, that makes this week's total:

*Total group loss 17 stone 13 lbs*

Come on, somebody add the one to make it 18 stone!


----------



## Northerner

LeeLee said:


> Slightly disappointed with my 1 lb loss this week, it felt like more.  Oh well, never mind.  Taking account for last week's small gain, that makes this week's total:
> 
> *Total group loss 17 stone 13 lbs*
> 
> Come on, somebody add the one to make it 18 stone!



Wish I could but I'm stuck again! 

Well done LeeLee - moving in the right direction!


----------



## AJLang

Well done Lee Lee one pound loss is brilliant.  I hope to contribute to the overall figure when I weigh in on Friday morning


----------



## lucy123

Well done LeeLee - now a loss is a loss - and its a new week!
You are doing brilliantly.

I am quite nervous about my weigh in this week, but am remembering that my target is 2lbs a week and lost 9 last week, so technically I could get away with putting 5 on! - I will be mortified if that happens though.
Kept eating healthy over the weekend but didn't stick fully to the EE in that some days had 2 bread and the cereal which are both HE and only allowed one! I still can't get my head around why you can't have bread and cereal on the same day (unless syns) but you can bread and rice, or cereal and pasta?  It must work though.

Fingers crossed I get away with it.
Off to plan my shopping list.
Weigh in is tomorrow!


----------



## Dory

hi all, 4 1/2lbs off for me this week (stop your cheering; this was after a SHOCKING gain of 6lbs last week thanks to bad eating, 'star' week and my IBS playing up!)

aiming for 2lbs next week so an get my Club 10 and 1 1/2stone loss awards!!!

Lucy - yes, the reason you can eat unlimited dried rice and pasta, but limited cereals and breads is due to the make-up of the food.  Cereal and bread that are on the SW Healthy B lists have a lot of fibre but also a lot of other 'bad' ingredients that you don't find in rice and pasta.  Basically its the chemical breakdown and % of this in the food that determines which you can have unlimited of and which have to be measured.   All complicated!

Hope you got on ok at weigh in!


----------



## LeeLee

Well done for getting back on track Dory.  Hopefully next week will show the result you're after.


----------



## Dory

cheers Lee Lee


----------



## AJLang

Well done Dory for your weight going back in the right direction. I'm really pleased to say that despite having to to have lots of hypo jelly babies this week I've lost another two pounds


----------



## lucy123

Well done Dory on gettting a good bit of last week off - fantastic loss. Also thank you for the explanation, I will think of this in future.

Well done Amanda, keep going.


----------



## lucy123

A 1lb gain for me! 

I am quite calm about it though as am just pleased I am not in the stone bracker I was two weeks ago!

But a kick up the bum for me to make sure I plan and record everything this week again.

It will be an interesting experiment to see the difference in weight loss/gain when you do plan to when you don't.

Watch this space for next week - off to plan my shopping now.


----------



## Dory

thnks AJ - and well done yourself!!!


----------



## runner

Well done Sazz.  any drop is good Lee lee   got a feelong that I'm not gonna be the one to take it to 18 stone!


----------



## AJLang

I did take it to 18stone 1lb (please see my earlier post about 2lb weight loss) but I can't cut and paste the big numbers on my mobile device to show the total


----------



## runner

Brilliant AJ - sorry, I missed that post.

*Total group loss 18 stone 1 lbs*


----------



## AJLang

Thanks Runner


----------



## lynne.s

Hiya! hope you don't mind me joining your thread, I'm quite new to the forum - but I wanted to share my weight loss, as I've been trying so hard since being diagnosed with Type 2 - I've lost 9lb in 10 days which I am very pleased with! Hope I can keep going and get to a healthy weight


----------



## Northerner

lynne.s said:


> Hiya! hope you don't mind me joining your thread, I'm quite new to the forum - but I wanted to share my weight loss, as I've been trying so hard since being diagnosed with Type 2 - I've lost 9lb in 10 days which I am very pleased with! Hope I can keep going and get to a healthy weight



That is terrific Lynne! And of course you are more than welcome to join in! Well done - keep up the good work!


----------



## Taz

Hi guys I hope you dont mind me joining this thread
Last monday I have was 17st 3 today I weighed in at 16st 6 
And I just say well done everyone ;-)


----------



## LeeLee

Well done Lynne and Taz, welcome.  Don't forget to add your weekly losses to the total.


----------



## AJLang

Lynne and Taz.  Welcome You are doing brilliantly.


----------



## runner

Oh dear, put 2lb back on after meal out, and treated to Chinese Takeaway by son.  Still, back to normal healthy eating this week.


----------



## runner

With Lynne and Taz's losses I make:

*Total group loss 19 stone 7 lbs*

Well done Lynne and Taz!


----------



## LeeLee

Never mind Runner, I find that a quick gain can be equally fast coming off as long as I stick to it properly the following week.  Here's to a good number next time!


----------



## lucy123

Well done everyone - such good losses this year!


----------



## LeeLee

Another small loss for me this week, half a pound.

*Total group loss 19 stone 7? lbs!*


----------



## AJLang

Well done LeeLee


----------



## AJLang

Hooray I've lost another two pounds this week


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Hooray I've lost another two pounds this week



Fantastic! Well done! 

*Total group loss 19 stone 9? lbs!*


For comparison, this time last year the group had lost 10st 13lbs, so we are way ahead this year


----------



## LeeLee

That's brilliant news Amanda.  Keep smiling!


----------



## AJLang

Thanks LeeLee


----------



## AJLang

Thanks Northener


----------



## Sazzaroo

1.5lbs and made slimmer of the week! Well done everyone on your losses and here's to the next!

Could be undone this next week as on our Jollies tomorrow!


*Total Group Loss 19 Stone 11lbs*


----------



## LeeLee

Woo hoo!  That's brilliant news, well done.  

As for next week, do the best you can, when you can.  If you don't let the Jollies spoil the whole week, you'll be fine.


----------



## Northerner

Well done Sazz! Hope you have a wonderful time


----------



## AJLang

That's brilliant Sazzaroo, well done. Hope you have a fantastic holiday


----------



## Sazzaroo

Thanks all, got a few bits with us and gonna be mindful but have a few treats now and again with lots of walking on the Cornish cliffs and beaches. 
Have a really positive week all the sun is out and the sky is blue! X


----------



## lynne.s

Well done AJ Lang, Leelee and Sazzaroo! 

Keeping my fingers crossed for my appointment with the diabetic nurse this week, hopefully I will have lost some more! 

I love the support on this thread!


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Lynne. I've got my fingers crossed for you as well


----------



## runner

Hi all.  lost the 2lb I put on last week, so back on course.  Hope its all going well for you all.


----------



## AJLang

Hi Runner that's great news. Well done


----------



## LeeLee

Well done Runner, back in 'the zone'.


----------



## Dory

hi all, after an up and down last few weeks, I lost 2 1/2lbs this week.  hoping to get my Club 10 and 1 1/2stone award next week, fingers crossed.

hope you're all having success this week.


----------



## LeeLee

Excellent news Dory.  Don't forget to post the new total!


----------



## Dory

oh yes! sorry (can you tell it's been a while since I've been able to post on here )

Total group loss 20 stone 2 1/2lbs


----------



## AJLang

That's brilliant Dory. Well done


----------



## Northerner

Dory said:


> oh yes! sorry (can you tell it's been a while since I've been able to post on here )
> 
> Total group loss 20 stone 2 1/2lbs



Woohoo! Well done Dory! And well done everyone for getting us through the 20st mark even before we are half way through the year - great efforts from you all!


----------



## runner

Nice one Dory!


----------



## Dory

cheers guys!  and to you all too


----------



## Taz

Well done everyone keep up the good work !! I have lost 3 and half pound this week  so im very happy


----------



## Dory

well done Taz!  must be the med tray bake


----------



## AJLang

Well done Taz you're doing really well


----------



## Northerner

Taz said:


> Well done everyone keep up the good work !! I have lost 3 and half pound this week  so im very happy



Well done Taz, I'll add it to the total 

Total group loss 20 stone 6lbs[/QUOTE]


----------



## LeeLee

Aaaaargh!  Despite being spotlessly good this week, I only managed half a pound - leaving the 6 stone mark a tantalising 1 lb away.

Oh well, better than a gain.

*Total group loss 20 stone 6? lbs*


----------



## Northerner

LeeLee said:


> Aaaaargh!  Despite being spotlessly good this week, I only managed half a pound - leaving the 6 stone mark a tantalising 1 lb away.
> 
> Oh well, better than a gain.
> 
> *Total group loss 20 stone 6? lbs*



Keep that cigar on ice!  So close!


----------



## AJLang

Well done LeeLee on losing half pound - you're nearly there


----------



## AJLang

I've lost another pound which I'm really pleased with because my target is to average one pound per week
Total group loss 20 stone 7? lbs


----------



## LeeLee

Well done Amanda, congratulations.  Are you feeling the difference yet?


----------



## AJLang

I am getting a great sense of achievement as the pounds come off and it is giving me more confidence about doing positive things.


----------



## LeeLee

Isn't it amazing that taking control of just ONE thing makes such a difference.


----------



## AJLang

I completely agree my mantra is that keeping to my WW points is the one thing that I can control with my health problems


----------



## Taz

Well done Amanda keep up the good work


----------



## AJLang

Thanks Taz


----------



## lynne.s

Hi everyone.  

I had my appointment with the Diabetic nurse this week - I've lost another 5lb  - plus she is very happy with my readings from my meter,  so feeling very happy .


----------



## AJLang

Hi Lynne that's great news well done


----------



## lynne.s

Thank you Amanda


----------



## LeeLee

Well done Lynne, here's the new total:

*Total group loss 20 stone 12? lbs*


----------



## Dory

well guys, I'm reporting on the weigh in tonight, and can proudly say I lost 1 1/2lbs this week so have reached my Club 10 AND my 1 1/2 stone off awards this evening!!!  

Been a long time coming this one, so am pleased.

Congratulations to others that have lost this week!

Total group loss 21 stone


----------



## LeeLee

*Well done Dory!*


----------



## AJLang

Congratulations Dory, that's brilliant


----------



## Dory

Thanks AJ and Lee Lee!!!


----------



## LeeLee

DONE IT AT LAST!

After 60 weeks of hard slog, I finally lost the last pound to take me to a total loss of 6 stone.  I have set that as my target, so will aim to maintain that level for the next few weeks.  I may decide to lose a bit more later in the year, we'll see.

*Total group loss 21 stone 1 lb*


----------



## AJLang

That is absolutely fantastic LeeLee. Well done


----------



## lucy123

Amazing Lee Lee - fantastic - maybe you should write your story of your journey?


----------



## lucy123

Well another 3lbs off for me. Not really weighing every week, just plodding along with it.  So 12lbs lost so far.

I am setting a target to set my wii up today!  Been saying this for the last 3 weeks!

Total group loss 21 stone 4 lb


----------



## AJLang

Congratulations Lucy


----------



## LeeLee

Yippee!  Well done Lucy.


----------



## Taz

Well Done Dory


----------



## Taz

LEE LEE Well done that is amazing


----------



## shambles

Congratulations for all the losses while I have been off the other side of the world! 

I will weigh in on monday but will be happy if have maintained before holiday weight as have been a little bit naughty


----------



## LeeLee

Hi Shambles, good to have you back.  You'll soon be back on track, well done for planning the weigh-in for a while after the flight.  When I came back from hols last October, weigh-in was the day I flew back.  I'd gained 9? lbs, much of it round my ankles.  The following week, all but the ? had come back off.


----------



## shambles

Pleased to report a kg loss, so 2lbs to add to the total 

Obviously all the walking on holiday compensated for the naughtiness! 

I think I weighed more when I got back!  Certainly felt like I weighed stones more. Also filled a backpack with what had lost so far and walked round for an hour with it. Killed me. Great motivator though - was losing my mojo a bit


----------



## AJLang

Well done Shambles.  Brilliant that you lost weight and even more so when you were on holiday


----------



## Taz

Hi guys I weighed my self today and im happy to say I have lost 5lds get in so happy I am ;-) well done every one on your success


----------



## Northerner

Taz said:


> Hi guys I weighed my self today and im happy to say I have lost 5lds get in so happy I am ;-) well done every one on your success



Well done Taz!


----------



## LeeLee

With Shambles and Taz's contributions, I make the new total:

*Total group loss 21 stone 11 lbs*

Well done!


----------



## runner

Actually lost a 1lb, which means I've now lost 1 1/2 stone altogether.  Still a bit more to go!

So:  *Total group loss 21 stone 12 lbs*


----------



## LeeLee

Well done Runner, keep up the good work!


----------



## AJLang

Well done Taz and Runner


----------



## LeeLee

My first attempt at weight maintenance went a bit wrong because I went a bit too easy!  Gained one and a half, so back to being strict this week to get back to target and hopefully build in a bit of a safety margin.  As long as I stay within 3lbs either side of target, I don't have to pay at Slimming World but still get the group support.


----------



## shambles

You'll get the balance right LeeLee even if it takes a couple of week to figure it out 

That's pretty cool of Slimming World and will help keep you on track!

Have you lost all you want to lose or just at a happy weight and might consider more later on?


----------



## LeeLee

shambles said:


> You'll get the balance right LeeLee even if it takes a couple of week to figure it out
> 
> That's pretty cool of Slimming World and will help keep you on track!
> 
> Have you lost all you want to lose or just at a happy weight and might consider more later on?


I'm going to spend the next few months getting used to weight maintenance at my new level, then maybe go for another half or full stone in the autumn.  I'm not sure the 2 stone required to get to the top end of 'healthy' BMI is realistic for me - I have never in my life been more than a stone lower than I am now.


----------



## shambles

I'm not sure BMI is realistic for anyone  It fails to take into account so much 

I've got a long way to go - first weight aiming for is 4 stones, am nearly half way there now but it's tough


----------



## AJLang

I'm completely in shock my food this week has been terrible (I will update in "I can do this") but I've lost another poundThat's twelve pounds in total


----------



## LeeLee

Hi Amanda, congratulations on your unexpected loss!  I'm glad you got away with your slip-ups this week - it's a welcome relief when that happens.    

*Total group loss 21 stone 13 lbs*

The next week will be the danger zone, so I hope you can be strong and avoid falling back into the old ways that got you where you didn't want to be.  I know it's hard at the moment, but YOU CAN DO IT!


----------



## AJLang

Thank you LeeLee. You're right about the temptation but I think that the unexpected weight loss has given me re-newed motivation.....plus only two pounds to go until I can see 13stone xlbs rather than 14 stone xlbs


----------



## Northerner

Well done Amanda!


----------



## AJLang

Thanks Alan


----------



## Sazzaroo

_Brill news Amanda you are doing well.

Apologies for absence things have been a bit mad since hols and I gained a whopping 8.5lbs  (i know it was a little more than choosing the holiday food we all like when away) BUT with hard work and a complete focus last week I dropped 8 of them ( still shocked as only planned for 4! I've not added it to total as still not back on track but hopefully will see what happens at group tomorrow evening.

Thanks to all private messages, will read and respond when i've more time and also catch up with the board too but sending a blanket "Well done and hugs to all"
_


----------



## LeeLee

Welcome back Sazzaroo, you've been missed.  Well done on your spectacular sucess at getting back on track.  Keep it up and we'll be calling you Twiglet!


----------



## Adrienne

Hiya

I haven't posted on the weight loss group for a long time.  I have lost in the last month 1 stone and 1/2 lb.


----------



## LeeLee

Wow Adrienne, what a result!  Congratulations - I bet you felt every ounce!

*Total group loss 22 stone 13? lbs*


----------



## Northerner

Adrienne said:


> Hiya
> 
> I haven't posted on the weight loss group for a long time.  I have lost in the last month 1 stone and 1/2 lb.



Wow! That's terrific Adrienne! Well done!


----------



## runner

Blimey, it's all been happening on here - well done Adrienne, Amanda and Sazzaroo!


----------



## LeeLee

I went back to being strict after my failed attempt of maintenance.  Lost my gain from last week, plus another pound. 

Will have another go at staying the same, this time at Target Minus One.

*Total group loss 23 stone ? lb*


----------



## shambles

Yay LeeLee  Good luck maintaining this week - hope it works out well for you


----------



## runner

Hope you find the right balance Lee Lee after al that hard work!


----------



## shambles

Hi all ;D

Happy to report in a 4lbs weightloss in the last fortnight to add to totals 

Especially happy as this takes me under a 35 bmi - YAY 

Now I'm just obese, not morbidly


----------



## runner

That's brilliant Shambles, well done!

I don't know how, but I've lost 2lb this week, so total is now:

*Total group loss 23 stone 6? lb*[/QUOTE]


----------



## shambles

Yay Runner!

Sometimes I think there wont be anything this week and then it's one of the better weeks leading me to believe that chips and cake are actually _good_ for you


----------



## LeeLee

Well done Shambles and Runner!


----------



## Sazzaroo

_Well done to all for your achievements!

Sadly i'm not doing so well, put on 1.5 over 2 weeks and struggling at present hence not being in on the boards.
_


----------



## shambles

Sorry to hear you aren't doing so well hun - if there's anything we can do to help or just as a listening ear don't hesitate 

1.5 over 2 weeks if you aren't feeling very good at the moment is not bad hun - could be a lot worse xx Try and stick at it if you can because you've worked so hard already but don't beat yourself up about it either x


----------



## LeeLee

No loss this week, but I wasn't trying... maintenance is proving to be more difficult than losing!  I've gained two, but I'm still well within my target range.  Back to being strict for a week.  Ho hum!


----------



## shambles

Hehe LeeLee - you'll get there hun! next week!


----------



## lucy123

Just thought I would pop in and say hi to you all. 
You are all doing so well (even if you may not have lost this week) and LeeLee -well what can I say?

Keep up the good work everyone.


----------



## LeeLee

Nothing to add to the total this week, lost one lb of the two I'd gained last week, bringing me back to bang on Target.

Here's a reminder of where we are...

*Total group loss 23 stone 6? lb*


----------



## runner

'Fraid I have no loss to report this week - have stayed the same.  Really want to try and push on now as we're going to a friend's 30th wedding anniversary at the end of July.  would be nice to loose the final 3/4 to 1 stone, although I have bought a lovely dress which fits nicely at the mo. but will still fit nicely with some more weight loss.


----------



## Natalie123

I have lost 1.3 kg - I think that is 2.8 pounds in old money - in my first 3 weeks on WW. Not much but still a good start and I'm happy with that.


----------



## Northerner

Natalie123 said:


> I have lost 1.3 kg - I think that is 2.8 pounds in old money - in my first 3 weeks on WW. Not much but still a good start and I'm happy with that.



Well done Natalie!


----------



## LeeLee

Natalie123 said:


> I have lost 1.3 kg - I think that is 2.8 pounds in old money - in my first 3 weeks on WW. Not much but still a good start and I'm happy with that.



Well done Natalie, that's the equivalent of 6 packets of butter you're no longer carrying around!    I make it 2.9 lbs, so will add 3 to the total:

*Total group loss 23 stone 9? lb*


----------



## shambles

*Boo *

Nothing to add from the last 2 weeks - last week I held weight and this week have put a lb on ... not surprised though as have had friend visiting for the weekend and he is the most fussy eater I ever met!

Back to normal now so will be trying hard to lose that 1lb and maybe another one this week!


----------



## Sheilagh1958

Had a nice surprise last night went back to weight watchers after not been since the May and had lost 5 and a half pounds. So back to my lightest for quite a long time. Would still like to loose another 3 stones going ti really give it a go.


----------



## LeeLee

Shambles, well done for not letting it be any worse than just one lb on - you can lose that and more in a week, you know you can.  In my house, fussy eaters go hungry!  


Sheilagh, that's brilliant!  Is that the full 5? to be added to the total?


----------



## shambles

It should be worse .. his meals while he was here ...

sausage sandwich and chips, (late lunch), cheese toastie, crisps, chocolate (sat)
peanut butter on toast, Burger and chips, sausage and potato waffles and beans (sun)
toast, burger king (mon till he went home)

Thankfully I only ate one of those meals with him (burger and chips as we were out and about in town for that one) but I still didn't eat what I usually would as much less time and awkward to cook different meals 

Just have to be super good this week and get it back off


----------



## Sheilagh1958

LeeLee said:


> Shambles, well done for not letting it be any worse than just one lb on - you can lose that and more in a week, you know you can.  In my house, fussy eaters go hungry!
> 
> 
> Sheilagh, that's brilliant!  Is that the full 5? to be added to the total?



Yes please


----------



## LeeLee

Here goes, you can do the adding up next time! 

*Total group loss 24 stone 1 lb*


----------



## LeeLee

Nothing to add to the total this week, I gained 2 lbs.  This week was an experiment with the Green SW plan, and while I didn't go over the top on the carbs or syns, it was still more than I'd been used to.  Back to Original/Red next week, so I can get back to target.


----------



## Northerner

LeeLee said:


> Nothing to add to the total this week, I gained 2 lbs.  This week was an experiment with the Green SW plan, and while I didn't go over the top on the carbs or syns, it was still more than I'd been used to.  Back to Original/Red next week, so I can get back to target.



Always worth discovering the boundaries LeeLee, I'm sure you'll lose it again quickly


----------



## Sheilagh1958

LeeLee said:


> Nothing to add to the total this week, I gained 2 lbs.  This week was an experiment with the Green SW plan, and while I didn't go over the top on the carbs or syns, it was still more than I'd been used to.  Back to Original/Red next week, so I can get back to target.



It was worth giving a try


----------



## shambles

I guess it's all going to be a bit up and down anyway because our bodies naturally do - but hope you find the balance you are looking for soon so you can relax a bit more


----------



## shambles

Thanks LeeLee for the support  Hearing you tell me I could do it meant I didn't just go awwh blow it for another week 

I'm now back down to where I was both 2 and 3 weeks ago - actually 0.3 of a kg down, but I will count that in next week instead of having to try and work it out 

Just wanted to post so anyone else reading this and trying knows we're all still in it


----------



## Northerner

Well done shambles! Keep up the good work!


----------



## LeeLee

Well done shambles for getting back to where you were.  Only downwards from here on!  

One of the best tips that's frequently repeated at my group is 'don't beat yourself up over lapses'.  What's done is done, and one 'bad' meal (or day, or week) won't wreck your diet UNLESS YOU ALLOW IT TO!  Once it's eaten, it's in the past - keep looking forward and you'll get there, it just might take a bit longer than it might have.


----------



## shambles

Hopefully so  Good luck at weigh in this week!


----------



## LeeLee

Nothing to add to the total again this week, but I've lost one of the two lbs I gained last week.  I've been out on the bike most days, and plan to carry on with that as long as the weather holds.

Here's a reminder of where we are:

*Total group loss 24 stone 1 lb*


----------



## shambles

YAY  only one to go and hopefully means you are getting the balance rightish now 

Supposed to stay lovely for most of it (so far as can see) so perfect for the bike x


----------



## runner

Nice one Shambles.  I have neither lost nor gained this week.


----------



## runner

Hi all,  once again no loss or gain.  At least I'll know how to maintain when I reach my goal LOL.


----------



## LeeLee

Never mind Runner, you'll get there.  

At the moment, I'm finding that eating what I did when I was still in weight loss mode is keeping me steady.  Maybe it takes less energy to keep cool than to stay warm?  It would have been nice to be able to afford more treats and still maintain, but so be it!

Check out the recipes - I've added some that are guilt-free and suitable for this weather.


----------



## runner

Thanks Lee Lee.  Don't expect there will be any loss next week - I'll make an effort over the next few days, then I'll be eating out for 4 days - going away to see daughter, then on to friend's 30th wedding anniversary over the weekend, then back on Monday to meal out and to see Evita at local theatre with singing group - all a bit of a coincidence    That's more social life than I usually have in 6 months probably won't be able to afford to eat after that lot LOL.


----------



## shambles

Hang in there Runner - happens to me a lot holding the same - you'll start to lose again all of a sudden 

This week I've managed to lose half a kg so 1 lb to add to the total 

So now we are at:

*Total group loss 24 stone 2 lb*[/QUOTE]


----------



## LeeLee

Well done Shambles!  Hopefully the rest of us can add to the total before too long.


----------



## shambles

I am sure you will! That's my first add in a while  .. it sticking around the same mark a lot again - need to make another small change somewhere probably to get some more consistent losses. I'll give it another week and see where I am at with it


----------



## LeeLee

I lost one lb this week, taking me back to Target.  Nothing to add to the total for me, but...

Take a look at Rossie's achievement.  She lost *8?* lbs in her first week at Slimming World.  Here's the new total:
*
Total group loss 24 stone 10? lbs*


----------



## LeeLee

ChrisOT61 has lost *8* lbs!

*Total group loss 25 stone 4? lbs*


----------



## runner

That's great news!


----------



## shambles

Yay! Go Chris and Rossie!


----------



## shambles

Well done for back at target LeeLee - is it time for experimenting again?


----------



## LeeLee

I'll carry on being fairly strict until I get to 3 under and then I can afford to experiment a bit without slipping back over.


----------



## lucy123

Well done everyone - keep up the  good work.
My clothes are feeling looser but not weighing until mid August - just before sons wedding.


----------



## runner

That sound positive Lucy.  2lb on this week - not surprising after weekend away celebrating friend's 30th Wedding anniversary.  Back on course today, and hoping to re-loose and more before I go to Cropredy Festival!


----------



## LeeLee

Never mind Runner, I unexpectedly gained 2 this week.  Will try extra hard to get it off again.

Meanwhile, Rossie is storming ahead with a 3? lb loss after the 8? last week!

*Total group loss 25 stone 8 lbs*


----------



## runner

Well done Rossie.  I'm sure you'll loose it again Lee lee


----------



## runner

Yay, 3lb this week - that's the 2 I put on the week before, so net loss of 1lb!

*Total group loss 25 stone 9 lbs*[/QUOTE]


----------



## LeeLee

Yay!  I'm back to one under target.  Last week's gain remains unexplained, but the 3lbs this week more than cancels it out.  Still nothing to add to the total, I'm back to the lowest I've ever been and happy to stay there.


----------



## runner

Brilliant, well done Lee lee


----------



## ChrisOT61

Have lost 3lbs this week! Yay! Makes it 13bs in total. One lb off a stone!


----------



## runner

Nice One Chris!

That makes it:

*Total group loss 25 stone 12 lbs*


----------



## LeeLee

ChrisOT61 said:


> Have lost 3lbs this week! Yay! Makes it 13bs in total. One lb off a stone!


Well done Chris, it's a lovely feeling when the effort starts to pay off.  Enjoy every minute of it, and start eyeing up the clothes rails in the next size down!


----------



## runner

No loss this week.


----------



## LeeLee

No gain either, Runner - so not a disaster.  Keep at it, you're worth it! 

If it was easy, we wouldn't be quite so enthusiastic in celebrating the wins. Trite, but true.


----------



## LeeLee

I was hoping to stay the same at 1 under target, and I DID IT! 

Meanwhile, Rossie is storming ahead.  She didn't post her loss last week, so I'll add 6 lbs for the fortnight this week...

*Total group loss 26 stone 4 lbs*


----------



## LeeLee

I didn't post in this thread last week, so it's confession time.  I flipped.  Totally.  Ate everything in sight and gained a massive 6 lbs.

This last week I went back to basics and had a very strict Red week.  It really does work!  I lost a whopping 6? lbs.

So, over the fortnight, I can register a net loss of ?lb.  That takes me to a new personal best.

*Total group loss 26 stone 4? lbs*

Come on you lot, let's see your losses!  For those who haven't posted in this thread, you can join any time.


----------



## Northerner

Well done on getting back on track LeeLee  I haven't been able to post in here for a long time as might weight has been going in the opposite direction. I need to lose about a stone, and it starts tomorrow!


----------



## runner

Northerner said:


> Well done on getting back on track LeeLee  I haven't been able to post in here for a long time as might weight has been going in the opposite direction. I need to lose about a stone, and it starts tomorrow!



Good luck - I'm sure you'll do it.  I have a bout a stone still to go - perhaps we'll both get there by the Meet in November!

On the positive side I've lost another 1lb:

*Total group loss 26 stone 5? lbs*

Yes, well done Lee Lee x


----------



## Northerner

runner said:


> Good luck - I'm sure you'll do it.  I have a bout a stone still to go - perhaps we'll both get there by the Meet in November!
> 
> On the positive side I've lost another 1lb:
> 
> *Total group loss 26 stone 5? lbs*
> 
> Yes, well done Lee Lee x



Yes it gives us a target to work towards, doesn't it!  Well done on your loss runner, hoping I can report some success soon


----------



## Northerner

Well, I have lost 3 pounds! 

*Total group loss 26 stone 8? lbs*


----------



## LeeLee

Yay!  Well done.


----------



## Northerner

Lost another 2 pounds 

*Total group loss 26 stone 10? lbs*

What's happened to everyone?


----------



## runner

HI,  put on 2lb this week - after disasterous weekend


----------



## Northerner

runner said:


> HI,  put on 2lb this week - after disasterous weekend



Sorry to hear this runner  What happened?


----------



## runner

Northerner said:


> Sorry to hear this runner  What happened?



Guess you know by now Northe, but it was the MacyD, Kentucky and other stodge eaten up and down the motorways, and when nobody had time to prepare much food, and of course I just had to have a Yorkie being in a lorry!

Congratulations on your 2lb - I've got some catching up to do....


----------



## LeeLee

I didn't post last week - a whopping great gain, taking me just over target target range.  This week I lost most of it, so I'm back to bang on target.


----------



## LeeLee

Despite my good intentions, I lost the plot again last week.  My excuse was the awful not-meningitis-after-all scare with Lucas.  I comfort-ate everything in sight, and paid the price.  I'll confess how bad it was when I lose it again!

Meanwhile, Rossie has been storming ahead.  Since the last time I added up the fantastic results, a further 10? lbs have evaporated.  Slimming World ROCKS!

*Total group loss 27 stone 7 lbs*


----------



## HelenHanfe

Delighted to add my oh-so-proud-of STONE to the total !



Total group loss 28 stone 7 lbs


----------



## Northerner

HelenHanfe said:


> Delighted to add my oh-so-proud-of STONE to the total !
> 
> 
> 
> Total group loss 28 stone 7 lbs



Terrific!!!!!


----------



## Northerner

HelenHanfe said:


> Total group loss 28 stone 7 lbs



This time last year:

*Total Group Loss: 18 stone 5.5lbs*​
Over 12st more! Well done everyone!  Surely we can make it 30st by Christmas?


----------



## runner

Morning all.  didn't post last week as I'd been on holiday and knew I'd put on a few pounds.  Still 2lb to loose before I'm back where I was, but hope to add to the total loss to help it get to 30lb in a week or two!

Glad your son's OK Lee Lee and well done the rest of you - you're an inspiriation!


----------



## LeeLee

I don't have anything to add to the total this week, but I'm delighted to say that despite my weekend away, I lost the ?lb I needed to get back into target range.  Back on track, I'll be good from now on... promise!


----------



## runner

That's great Lee Lee!  Not sure how mine's going - having a family crisis, so not the first thing on my mind


----------



## LeeLee

Did anyone notice that we've now lost just over FOUR seven-stone weaklings?


----------



## LeeLee

Quick update:

I'm now just 1 lb over my lowest ever weight, so within the next couple of weeks I'll be posting weekly again.

Anyone who hasn't added their losses this year, please do.  The current total is *28 stone 7 lbs*.


----------



## LeeLee

Taking pity on Ant and adding his stone to the total:

*Total Group Loss 2013: 29 stone 7 lbs*


----------



## runner

Think mines stayed the same - I'll have a weigh-in on Monday


----------



## runner

Hi all, weigh-in revealed I've stayed the same, which means I have 2lb to loose to get back to where I was (if that makes sense!)


----------



## Northerner

runner said:


> Hi all, weigh-in revealed I've stayed the same, which means I have 2lb to loose to get back to where I was (if that makes sense!)



It does  You're doing better than me - I have 6 pounds to lose before I get back to where I was!


----------



## LeeLee

Still nothing to add to the total this week, I unexpectedly gained half a lb.   I counted all my syns, but I did do the higher-carb extra Easy two days.  I really must keep the carbs to a minimum in future.

This coming week it will be a miracle if I lose anything.  I have a big round birthday (my half-century) on Monday.  I'm going to Aroma Chinese buffet on Saturday with the family, and I'm sure there will be cake at work on Monday.  Oh well, how often does one reach such milestones?


----------



## Northerner

LeeLee said:


> Still nothing to add to the total this week, I unexpectedly gained half a lb.   I counted all my syns, but I did do the higher-carb extra Easy two days.  I really must keep the carbs to a minimum in future.
> 
> This coming week it will be a miracle if I lose anything.  I have a big round birthday (my half-century) on Monday.  I'm going to Aroma Chinese buffet on Saturday with the family, and I'm sure there will be cake at work on Monday.  Oh well, how often does one reach such milestones?



Well, I hope you just have a splendid week to celebrate your half-century  I actually weighed less on my 50th than I did on my 30th, due to the fact that I had been diagnosed four months before and still hadn't really put much weight on. I was given a gorgeous big cake by a friend too, so indulged to my heart's content


----------



## Northerner

Well, I have lost 2 pounds over the past week, but I'm not adding it to the total as I am still well above my low earlier in the year. But at least it is some progress in the right direction! 

How is everyone else doing?


----------



## LeeLee

Well done Northey, you'll get there eventually!

I seem to be going the wrong way.  Apart from my ONE birthday meal (when I stuffed my face full of Chinese delicacies), I was spotlessly good.  I still gained half a lb.


----------



## Northerner

Lost another couple of pounds over the past week, but still above my 'low' of the year, so not yet able to add to the total!


----------



## LeeLee

Another step in the right direction.  Well done.


----------



## runner

Not weighing in this week, going to give it another week.  I know my jeans feel tighter around the waist


----------



## Northerner

No improvement for me this week, a bit annoying as I have been trying hard, but am trying to be patient. I do believe I have lost around an inch from my waist, so that is as good as a weight loss for me!


----------



## HelenHanfe

I haven't been able to get to WeightWatchers for 3 weeks, so was not looking forward to tonight's class....

However, to my absolute delight, have lost a further 6lbs !!!  

GET IN !!

HelenHanfe


----------



## LeeLee

WooHoo!  Well done Helen.


----------



## Northerner

HelenHanfe said:


> I haven't been able to get to WeightWatchers for 3 weeks, so was not looking forward to tonight's class....
> 
> However, to my absolute delight, have lost a further 6lbs !!!
> 
> GET IN !!
> 
> HelenHanfe



Brilliant news Helen!  Well done! I'll add it to the total, which puts us at a tantalising...

*Total Group Loss 2013: 29 stone 13 lbs!!!*


----------



## HelenHanfe

Amazing...that's an incredible figure.....

I'm chuffed to be a part of it - well done to everybody !!!

Helen


----------



## Northerner

Well, I lost 3 pounds last week, but still not at a point where I can add it to the total. I have managed to get down to what I started with at the beginning of the year though, so that is something!


----------



## HelenHanfe

Hi,

Feeling 'thin' when I went to WeightWatchers tonight....and chuffed to have lost another 6lbs !!

Another glittery star on my card and a leader who clapped her hands to join in my excitement at the result !!  

What a good day....

HelenHanfe


----------



## LeeLee

Congratulations Helen!  That makes the 

*Total Group Loss 2013: 30 stone 5 lbs!!!*


----------



## HelenHanfe

Wow - that's quite a total...WELL DONE ALL !!!

Helen


----------



## Northerner

HelenHanfe said:


> Hi,
> 
> Feeling 'thin' when I went to WeightWatchers tonight....and chuffed to have lost another 6lbs !!
> 
> Another glittery star on my card and a leader who clapped her hands to join in my excitement at the result !!
> 
> What a good day....
> 
> HelenHanfe



Fantastic Helen! Brilliant achievement!


----------



## HelenHanfe

Thanks Northener


----------



## runner

Northerner said:


> Well, I lost 3 pounds last week, but still not at a point where I can add it to the total. I have managed to get down to what I started with at the beginning of the year though, so that is something!



You're doing better than me!  I'm afraid I've started piling it on again - jeans feeling a bit tight around the waist.  so, probably won't be able to add any more lbs to total this year, but congratulations to the rest of you!  Can we do it again next year please?


----------



## Carmina

runner said:


> Can we do it again next year please?



Yes, please. I haven't joined in with being new so late in the year but I'd like to join you in the New Year. (16.5 kg lost so far. Even my halo's getting too big for me )


----------



## LeeLee

Adding Carmina's 36? lbs and Pete H's 6, that makes the total for 2013...

Wait for it...

*33 stone 5? lbs!*


----------



## Northerner

LeeLee said:


> Adding Carmina's 36? lbs and Pete H's 6, that makes the total for 2013...
> 
> Wait for it...
> 
> *33 stone 5? lbs!*



Faaaaaaaaaaaantastic!  Well done everyone!


----------



## pinecone

*loss*



haz said:


> count me in Lucy. I am cutting down on overall calories but in the main reducing refined carbs - so far so good - amazing results in how I feel generally and the immediate weight loss in a few days and less spikes in my scores too. Do folk think the weight clubs like slimmers world are helpful? I have one nearby and would go if its worth it.



i need to lose 10 stone have started diet cutting down on everything early days yet but after this second week don't feel so bloated


----------



## Northerner

pinecone said:


> i need to lose 10 stone have started diet cutting down on everything early days yet but after this second week don't feel so bloated



Hi pinecone, welcome to the forum  Keep up the good work and let us know how you get on! If you have any questions, please ask away!


----------



## AlisonM

I've worked out that I lost just under 8 kilos last year. I'm getting nagged for not losing more and I've still got a long way to go, but I'm ignoring them. As long as the weight keeps coming off I'm not going to worry. Besides, now I'm off all the steroids, perhaps things will speed up a bit.


----------



## LeeLee

pinecone said:


> i need to lose 10 stone have started diet cutting down on everything early days yet but after this second week don't feel so bloated


Hello pinecone, welcome.  Hopefully you will be adding to the Total Loss 2014 thread soon.  Do you have a particular strategy in mind?  I always found just cutting down worked for a fortnight and then I always lapsed again.  My salvation was a slimming group (Slimming World in my case, but they all have a similar but not identical approach).  I lost 6 stone and it changed my life.  If you need a private chat, send me a PM and I'll do my best to help.


----------

